# Egg Share general Chit Chat 2006 Part 5



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  ES/IVF apr  waiting to eggshare D/R 26/07    

Janey02 Natural  EDD Sept?  

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  April   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie       

Panda    Twins!!     

Topcat IVF      

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
sos 1st ES/IVF stims 27/04 scan 08/05 EC 10/05 ET 15/05     

kia ES/IVF - Stimming - E/C 25/8 - 28/8   

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Endometriosislass ES/ICSI     

Kellydallard IVF/ES DR Aug     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
MrsRedcap 1st ES DR 29th Aug    

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up    

pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI Mar   2nd ES/ICSI June   taking some time out 

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET may   

nedwards ES/IVF Apr  awaiting follow up!  

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou F ES/IVF Apr/May ~ Embie didnt divide  

kamac80 Looking into eggshare 

Babywish ES/IVF May   follow up 15/06  

sweetkitty ES/ICSI May    

lounea ES/IVF August     

Tazza ES/ICSI Awaiting inital appt     

Nicky1 1st ES/ICSI Awaiting blood results    

kateag ES/IVF Sept     

Mrs H ES/IVF baseline scan 30th Aug    

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

Fluffyhelen9999 Taking some time out to have tubes removed then FET planned soon after     

Alexia Awaiting to start ES     

Dolphin01 IVF/ES DR 24th Aug     

CJ ICSI/ES Hoping to start soon     

Aweeze ES/DIVF July    

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hellooooooooooooo, where is everyone? Its all gone very quiet on this general chit chat bit. So if anyone does pop in to have a look i hope your well and that things are going well for you.
Tweetie will post you in sprungies


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

fuzzier-got your message on sprungies hunni thanks and posted on there back to you hunni.thanks.lol.xxxx.

emily thanks for starting new page but dont know where everyone has gone to.lol.xxx.

come out come out whereever you are
hope everyone is ok and goodluck whatever stage you are at with tx or waiting.

mrsredcap-you have scan on thursday dont you hunnigoodluck.lol.xxx.

night for now girls.lol.xxxx.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Aye...I'm having a dildocam on thursday....so I'm wearing a skirt lol


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello,

Can i join you please?
I'm hoping to start another egg share in july. 
I've got an appointment on the 30th to have my bloods and drugs sorted out.

Love and luck to all.
Kim.x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Kia,

Of course your welcome to come join us. Where are you having TX?

Love

Vicki x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

mrs redcap goodluck for tomorrow hunni hope all goes well for you and you get the go ahead hunni.lol.xxx.   

kia-welcome and goodluck with your up and coming tx hunni.lol.xxx.  

hi to everyone else you must be enjoying the sunshine as it has been very quiet here.goodluck to everyone.lol.xxxxx.


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Thanx  

MrsRedcap  -  We're having treatment at CARE Northampton. How did your appointment go?

tweetie  -  Are you coming up for test date soon?? Good luck.

Love and luck to all.
Kim.x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya Kia and welcome back. Would like to wish you all the luck in the world for this cycle after what happened last time hun. Hopefully this time you'll get your dream, will keeep my fingers crossed for you.

Tweetie - well i suppose the official day is here but will wait for the official result before i post the official congrats 

Mrs Redcap - hope your appt went well for you yesterday.

Fluffy - are you stimmin hun? i see you had your baseline about a week ago so i'm assuming that you must be on stimms, hope alss going well. Sorry if i'm wrong in my assumption.

Panda - hope the d/r is going ok for you, not too many side effects i hope.

KellyD - hows thing going hun, not long now till you start again.

Tracy - only a couple of days and your off again too. Good luck

Love to anyone ive missed.

Well this weather is lovely and i hope everyone is making the most of it cos we never know for sure how long its gonna last. 

I have my 1st appt with the m/wife today and my scan tomorrow, very excited but also very nervous.

Kay


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi everyone

How are you all?

All the best for Kay & Tweetie today with their tests/scans.

Hope everyone else's OK.

Take care
Susana
xx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

[fly]             [/fly]

it is official girls today is test day and it took 58 secs for it to say pregnant on my c/b digital test.wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.
thankyou so much for all your support and messages girls.i am well aware that it is early days and we have along way to go but i am staying positive and optimistic that all will be just fine.now i am trying to ring the clinic with the great news and see if we can get a scan date.ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i am so chuffed.

babywish-thanks hunni.i will keep everything croosed for you hunni for the future.lol.xxxxx.

fuzzier-posted on sprungies after you aswell hunni.   

kia-yes i am testing today hunni or as you can see have done so.    thanks for the goodluck message hunni same to you.lol.xxxx.

emily-could you please now update me on the list?thank you so much.hope you are ok hunni.lol.xxx

hi to everyone and i wish you loads of luck with future tx and to everyone doing tx at the mo.lol.xxxxxxx.    lol.xxxxx.lisa.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Tweetie  on ur    
so so so pleased for you darling you must be on     

Have already updated u on the list lol

Kay hope ur appt with the m/w goes well today
woohoo   for ur scan tomorrow  

Welcome to Kim and also Lou (lounea)

Kim hope this time u get ur long awaited 

Helen howz things hope ur stimming

KellyD and Tracy not long til u start again 

susanna and Lou hope ur both doing ok

vicki hope ur appt goes well today 

Just to say i have been popping in and reading all your news etc
I have had a viral infection and af nice mmmmm

I will be around a little more the next few days at least

Weather is lovely wish dh had mowed the lawn could sit out with Bouncer whose recovering from her op on her ear!

Love to u all
Emilyxx


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats!! Tweetie!! 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Kia and Lou-welcome to the thread 

Tweets-yey its officail then   well done hunny 

Susanna-how are you babe,any news on ds?

Emily-could you please change my starting d/r date to the 26th of July,we have decided to put IVF back a month cos we are having a right time of it lately tring to sort our financial crap out,thanks hun

Love to all

Kelly x[br]Posted on: 8/06/06, 12:46Mrs redcapp- hope your scan went well


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello Ladies, Just got a text off Vicki (Mrs Redcap), shes in Darlington, shes a bag of nerves but says thanks for all her      . . . and she'll let you know how it does later!!

Luv
Flutterbye








xxxxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Tweetie -  

MrsRedcap  - How did your scan go?

EmilyJB - Thanx hun, i changed my mind, i was so close to giving up but then i thought 'i don't know how close i am to my dreams coming true' . I've come this far so i'm going to keep going till they tell me to stop.

Love and luck to all.
Kim.x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya sorry, I am still about!  I'm on DR's still despite my baseline scan being fine last week,  as I've had to wait for the recipient to catch up!  she hadn't had a bleed until yesterday, and shes got scan tomorrow, so if shes ok, Ill start tomorrow hopefully...  although I feel actually good on these DR's, I'm getting impatient about starting now!!    
Helen x


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I am new to this link, been floating for a while and found the site really helpful but as we have offically been accepted for egg share at CARE manchester and are waiting to be matched thought I would join you all and introduce myself. 

We are hoping to start August /sept time ( if the refurb doesnt slow us down) and are going to be doing IVF/ICSI.  i am both excited and scared of the whole thing so this message board is a god send! I dont have any kids, my partner has one 15 year old from previous marriage. I cant wait to be a mum! 

looking forwards to chatting to you all.  xx off to stick my feet in a bucket of cold water after a long days work! 
take care x lou


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hiya

Tweets! I've congratulated you before but I'll do it again since it's now official.... CONGRATULATIONS honey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     , you take it very easy & let us know when your scan is.   x

Fuzzier ~ How did your 1st m/w appointment go? ( I'm soooo nosey   ) Hope you're feeling well 

Kelly ~ how are you honey? sorry to hear you're having some troubles. But it's just another month & it'll fly by, I promise!   Thanks for your messages hun. x

Kia ~ how are you? It's lovely to have you back,( if you know what I mean), I hope things go smoothly for you on your next TX, you've been through so much hun. x

Mrs Redcap ~ how did the scan go? I hope you got good news & you're given a start date.

Fluffyhelen ~ I hope you get good news today hun & you get to start Stimms soon & thanks so much for that godsend email   x

Emily ~ how are you hun? Hope that virus disappears soon x

Panda, Flutterby & Lou, welcome , I hope your forthcoming treatments go well & you get your dream!

Lou, I have a review appointment next Thursday to see where we can go from here...if you need anything or have any queries give me a shout  

Take care everyone
xxxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

well girls i rang the clinic and i have my first scan on the 19th june.a week monday.omg i cant believe it.good job dh has got a week off next week as it will help by doing things to take my mind off the wait and everything.i just hope all will be ok.lol.xxx.

babywish-thanks hunni.i am going to take it easy and rest up and we have lovely sunshine so shouldnt be hard should it.  

lounea-welcome hunni and goodluck for your tx when it comes round hunni.lol.xx  

helen-glad to see you are about and glad your recipient has finally caught up and you could be off onto next step hunni.goodluck.lol.xxx.

flutterbye,kelly and emily-thanks for the messages girls.hope you are all well.lol.xxx.

mrsredcap-how did it go yesterday hunni i really hope all has gone fine and you got the go ahead.lol.xxx.   

well thats all from me today girls have to go get ready to do the usual friday things now so will catch up later.lol.xxxx.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Babywish - lets not call it being nosey lets call it being curious   The appt with m/w went fine. How are things going for you hun? Glad to hear you have a review appt. Hows your dh coping?

Kelly - sounds like your being really sensible with the finances what a good girl, i cleared all my debts and threw all the credit cards away before i started tx, had a well paid job for a little while which enabled me to do this, but now im back to being a pauper   but im happy

Fluffy - hopefully it wont be too long, it was the other way round with me. My af was late, then i had to be stimmed for a couple extra days so my recipient must have been chewing her nails to the bones. 

Vicki - hope everything went well.

Lounea - welcome hun. Good luck with the tx. The time for you to start will come round in no time.

Pickle - only one more sleep till you start d/r.  

Emily - sorry to hear you've had a nasty viral thingy and on top of af too

Kia - you sound like your one determined lady. 

Tweetie - have fun doing the usual friday things, i take it thats bills and food shopping.... all the really nice stuff.....not

Love to anyone i've missed. will come back later to update after my scan.

Kay


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Thanks Kay and babywish, congrats Tweetie   hope the scan date hurry's up and comes!!

Well good news from me, the recipient has caught up finally and I start stims tonight... yayyyyyyyy  
Got my first stims scan next Thursday...  seems like a long time away, but it's probably better as I do tend to be a slow starter!!!  just hope I get lots of lovely follies!  (but not too many, don't want to over stimulate)...

Helen x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Helen lots of follie growing vibes coming your way    Grow follies grow

Scan showed   measuring 8 mm @ 7weeks. Was overwhelmed when i saw the heartbeat.

Kay


----------



## Tazza (Apr 23, 2006)

Evening all,

Before i start my news just wanted to say....

Kay - Congratulations - must be amazing to the heartbeat, thrilled to bits for you

Helen- I'm just new to the process but have been reading up on stims - good luck hope you get loads of follies!

Tweetie - COngraulations again - i'm soooo happy for you xx

To everyone hi - i joined the thread last week and am still finding my feet - hope to speak to you all soonx

I've had some good news - i went and had my bloods taken on Tuesday for all the chromosone testing etc - hope to get the results in 6 weeks.  Thought i'd have to wait for results before they refered me to the Centre of Life but they didn't - they refered me straight away and i have my first appointment on the 4th July! Can't believe it, after 24 long months of trying and 16 months of having tests things are really starting to move.

Just wanted to say thank you all for the support - i know this is just the start of the process and that it's still a long slog from here but am chuffed to bits as i finally feel that we are getting somewhere.  Everyone on this site has given my some good advice, support and kind words and sometimes i don't think i would get through it without you - so thanks again

Hope you all have a great weekend, the weather is meant to be good all weekend.  For those that are interested enjoy the footie

Speak to you soon

Tazza x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Welcome to the thread Tazza. You will find this place a god send, i couldnt have gotten through my tx without the support of all the lovely ladies on here and my cycle buddies. Not long till your first appt, when things start moving they start moving. i was surprised how quickly it all progressed for me from that first appt and i had to take time out to have a hernia repaired before i could cycle. July will be here before you know it hun.
good luck.
Seeing the heartbeat was amazing to say the least, hopefuly it wont be long and you'll be seeing you babies heartbeat too.

Kay


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hellooooo,

Well I'm back.

We went through and filled in all the paperwork and he's given me the contraceptive pill...I'm assuming I've been accepted provisionally until my HIV, Hep B and C blood results come back.

Had my ultrasound..all is fine no cysts or anything.

I explained about my son having cerebral palsy but he said it wasn't a problem as it wasn't genetic or hereditary he would mention it to any potential recipient and tell them.

Hubby's SA was outstanding!...considering we had a long drive and the weather was roasting I thought his swimmer count may ahve been down. His count was 150,000,000 with 95% moving  his last count was 101,000,000 with 56% moving...Get your hubby's on Zinc, Folic Acid, Vitamin C and Vitamin E girls!!!!!

Have to go back on wednesday <sigh> for counselling.

I'm glad part 1 is over with!

Welcome to the thread Tazza!! 

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 D/R 15/05 baseline 02/06  

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  ES/IVF apr  waiting to eggshare D/R 26/07    

Janey02 Natural   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF    scan 12/04   

vicmc ES/IVF      

Ladymoonlight Natural  April   

Fuzzier    scan 09/06   

Tweetie      scan 19/06  

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
sos 1st ES/IVF stims 27/04 scan 08/05 EC 10/05 ET 15/05     

Fluffyhelen9999 ES/IVF Stims 09/06 scan 15/06     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Panda ES/ICSI D/R 01/06     

pickle_99_uk D/R 10/06     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
MrsRedcap 1st ES appt 07/06 

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up   

kia tx abandoned feb  ES Jul (bloods 30/06)   

Topcat  Mar  

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET may   

nedwards ES/IVF Apr  awaiting follow up!  

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou F ES/IVF Apr/May ~ Embie didnt divide  

kamac80 Looking into eggshare 

Babywish ES/IVF May   follow up 15/06  

Endometriosislass ES/ICSI     

sweetkitty ES/ICSI May    

lounea ES/IVF August     

Tazza ES/ICSI Awaiting inital appt     

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Emily - You do a fab job of keeping up with stats etc on this board and all ther others you do.... hope your well.

Kay - Congrats on your scan!  that first scan is always amazing isn't it!!!  Even though it's a flashing dot, it's just amazing how arly they get a heart beat!!

Vicki - It's all sounding positive to me!  I'm sure your get starting in no time!  well done to dh on his result    bet he's chuffed!!

Tazza - Welcome and looks like your be another one starting soon!   

Well first stims injection was last night!  tried mixing them up on my lap as I was watching BB at the time and didn't want to miss anything...  anyway, think I got all drugs into me ok, though will be doing it on the table tonight!!!  BB was soooo good last night... loved the 'Get Grace Out' chants!  her face was a classic, I honestly think she thought she would be really popular on the outside!  how the mighty fall  LOL
Another lovely day, so most likely be beach for us today again...

Helen x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya girls, 

Lots of us on here so will have to do personals later but..

congrats to the BFPs - gives us all some hope!

Hope the injecting is going well for those of you on d/r or stimms.  I start d/r tonight - yippeee!  Back on the rollercoaster!

T xx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Kay - Congrats, i can't imagine how amazing that must be to see your baby's heat beat for the first time.

Helen - Good luck with stimms, what drug are using?

Vicki - Thats great news. Gosh i think I'll get my DH on Zinc, Folic Acid, Vitamin C and Vitamin E too, his last SA was 132,000,000 and about 87% moving but it's not going to do any harm ay.

Tazza - All the best for your test results and your appointment on the 4th.

tweetie - Take it easy now hun, get DH doing the housework for a bit  

Emily - You do a great job keeping up with us all.x

Love and luck to everyone.

Kim.x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Kia,

In regards to the sperm count  ...the stuff he emitted on Thursday was from 2 months ago..when I started him on the vits, as sperm take two months to develop.

Give it a go...I'm convinced they have helped. When he had his first analysis two years ago his count was 78,000,000 with 60% moving.

basically over two years his count has doubled. I just get supermarket brand vits (Morrisons)...they're just as good and have exactly the same components as your more expensive brands.

Vicki x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Hope ur all enjoying this lovely weather we are having

Helen fab news that ur onto stimming grow follies grow!!!

Tracy wow  for starting D/R tonight   

kim glad to see u sounding so positive hoping that it wont be too long until ur in Kays position seeing that flashing dot that is the heart beat

Tweetie..... bet ur counting the days til the 19th

any news on sos??

kelly july will soon be here chick

vicki glad ur appt went well  for the counselling honey
it wont be long now til ur on ur way 

Thank you Kim and Helen for ur kind words.
Helen i am feeling better now but has been a rough week.

Just to say, on monday i am into hosp for an op so wont be around for a few days but i will catch up with u all on my return 

Love to everyone i havent mentioned
Emilyxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi emily-hunni sos got a bfn when she tested hunni she had posted on sprungies didnt realise she hadnt come here so thought i would let you know hunni.no the days cant go fast enough for me hunni i am well excited and just want to get that far for now.lol.xxxx.


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Good luck  for your op Emily.  We'll all be thinking about you.  xxx

Tracy xx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

emily-goodluck tomorrow hunni and hope all goes well and you make a speedy recovery.hope to see you back soon.take care.lol.xxxx.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

good luck for your op Emily. 

See you soon

Love

Vicki x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Good luck with your op tomorrow Emily hope all goes well and that you make a speedy recovery.

Kay


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quick one,
Emily-will be thinking of you tomorrow hun,hope all goes well  

Loads of luck for all of you lovlies who are d/r and stimming   

Kelly x

Ps-kay-fab news on the scan hunny


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Emily - Good luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well and your back on your feet soon.

Love and luck.

Kim.x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Emily have said it elsewhere aswell but good luck hun
lol
lou xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ladies

Hope that ur all doing ok!

Tweetie   only 8 sleeps to go til ur scan!!

Fuzzier hope that u and bean are ok

Helen hope stimming is going ok

Panda and Tracy hope that down regging is going ok

KellyD jul will be here be4 u know it chick

Kim hope that ur doing ok

Vicki thanks for posting about the vits have just been telling my dh 

Lou tazza and everyone i havent mentioned personally hope all is ok with u

Just also wanted to say  for ur messages for my op tomorrow  am sure it will be fine but doesnt help me stop being scared lol

Love to all and catch up soon
Emilyxx


----------



## Tazza (Apr 23, 2006)

Evening all,

Just thought i'd say a quick hello and check that you are all OK - Its amazing how much better you feel when the sun is shining.

Haven't been up to much just counting down the days till my appointment - so pleased that things are now moving.

Hope everything went OK today Emily  

Only 4 days till the weekend

Tazza x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Just popped in to say hello to you all.  Not much time for personals but a quick one to Emily.  We are all thinking about you and hope today went well.  xxx

I'm fine.  D/R going ok - have a headache and am very tired but they happened last time as well so not too worried.

Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine. 

Tracy xxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

It's been quiet in here lately.
Hope everyones doing well.
My clinic phoned yesterday and my appointment for my bloods has changed to this Monday coming, so hopefully I'll be starting treatment by the 30th.

Emily how are you feeling? hope everythings ok.

Love and luck to all.
Kim.x


----------



## Tazza (Apr 23, 2006)

Evening All,

How you all doing?  I'm OK - had one of those days today.  I woke up to find another bird in my bed today - a bird of the feather kind (my DH isn't that lucky).  Hugo my darling cat brought me a live, tweeting bird at 4.30 this morning and i've been up ever since - i'm shattered!  Good thing is i was at work for 7.30 so i left at 3 - i love early finishes!

It's been quiet on this thread for a while - not sure if everyone is on holiday or just watching the football.  

Kim - Good luck for Monday, fingers crossed that you will start treatment on the 30th  .  If you don't mind me asking how long has it taken you to start your treatment?  I have my first appointment in a couple of weeks and was trying to work ou how long before treatment - will it be about a year (i know i have to have counselling etc - i have had my blood tests done a couple of weeks ago)

Tracy - How is the D/R going?  Hope you are feeling better.

Emily - Hope you had a good birthday.

Everyone else - it's Friday tomorrow, so if i don't speak to you before have a great weekend

Tazza x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello ladies hope your all well and enjoying the football as much as i am   

Tazza - i had my first appt with the consultant in January, then i had to take my dh to the counselling appt on 9th February and i could have started tx in March, but i had to have an op to repair a hernia  on 13th February and then wait for my post op check up at the end of March to be given the all clear to go ahead by the surgeon, i then had my d/r jab on April 3rd, started stimms on april 20th, ec on May 5th and et on May 8th and 2 weeks later got a bfp. This is just to show that things can move along very quickly when the ball starts rolling. Have your clinic told you how long you could be expected to wait? as i think this varies from clinic to clinic. I went to a private clinic and they had no waiting list for egg sharers. 

Emily - hope you had a fab birthday hun and that you are making a speedy recovery from your op

Tracy - nasty those headaches aren't they? Hope it's not too troublesome for you.

Heleln - hope all is well on the stimming front hun. Grow follies grow   

Tweetie - just a few more days till your scan hun, bet your sooooo excited. Enjoy it you deserve it. Just wondering if you have two in there how fab would that be?

Kia - good luck with your bloods on monday.

Love to anyone i've missed

Kay


----------



## Tazza (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks Kay - that's really helpful.  The hospital haven't said how long the waiting list is but i don't think it is that long as i got an appointment letter within 2 weeks or being refered!  I'm pleased that it may happen quicker - trying not to get my hopes up but it's nice to have some good news.  Thanks Kay you've put a big cheesy smile on my face - people said that once the ball starts moving it can move quickly, hopefully after months and months of investigations etc i'm getting somewhere.  But don't woory i know i can't get ahead of myself i may not even be accepted onto egg share yet, but fingers crossed all will be well.


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello Ladies, Are you all out enjoying the sun?

Hi Tazza, This will be our 3rd egg share and i found the thing that took the longest was all the tests, as soon as i got the all clear to be an egg donor it was only a few days before my clinic had matched me with someone and i was d/r'ing. And like Kay said i think it varies from clinic to clinic, What clinic are you with?.
Hope things move quickly for you and you can start treatment soon.

Love and luck to all.
Kim.x


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hiya,

Im new to this link, just wondered if anyone is having treatment in Manchester? 

Im really impatient whilst waiting for my last 2 blood tests to come back and be matched so whilst waiting have been trying to fill the green form out - Im struggling with knowing If I have made it too personal.  I have tried to imagine what I might want to know if I was the child - what kind of things did you write? any help would be fab! 

cant wait to get started - its lovely to be able to chat along with others in the same boat - well off to get the barbey lit x take care x lou


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

How are you all
Hope that ur all enjoying this lovely weather

I especially called by to wish Tweetie lots of  for her scan tomorrow sending lots of   cant wait to hear  or   !!

Kay hope that ur doing ok when is ur next scan .... 12 weeks??

lou lovely to see u post welcome honey
Tazza wont be long til ur appt
Kia hope ur doing ok lovely to see u back

Tracy and panda hope that the d/r is going well

Helen hows the stimming going when is ur next scan

kelly x 2 hope ur both ok lol

vicki how r u doing darlin

love to anyone i have missed

Emilyxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Emily my little cherub I'm doing fine. Just waiting for the blood results that the clinic took last week and the results of my swabs my GP done on Friday (the swabs should be back middle of this week). Then once they're back hopefully it'll be all systems go even though I can't start anything till the end of August when the boys are back at school.

How are you feeling? Hope you're taking it easy.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hiya Vicki
just noticed your post and realised we might be doing it all at the same time! we hope to start end Aug begenning of Sept if CARE have completed their refurb - we are still waiting to find this out at the mo, but thats when we hope to start - will be nice to have someone to chat too!

best be off to work now - gonna be late x take care 
Lou x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya ladies,

stimming went pretty well... got what looks like loads of follies 25 + (yes it's painful) and they are all required size so I have EC tomorrow   

wish me luck!!!  

Helen xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello.

Helen-Fab news on those lovley follies hun,loads of luck for e/c

Emily-how you feeling hunny

Tweets-keep us posted on your scan hunny   

Loads of love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 D/R 15/05 baseline 02/06  

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  ES/IVF apr  waiting to eggshare D/R 26/07    

Janey02 Natural   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF    scan 12/04   

vicmc ES/IVF      

Ladymoonlight Natural  April   

Fuzzier    scan 09/06   

Tweetie      scan 19/06  

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
sos 1st ES/IVF stims 27/04 scan 08/05 EC 10/05 ET 15/05     

Fluffyhelen9999 ES/IVF EC 20/06     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Panda ES/ICSI D/R 01/06     

pickle_99_uk D/R 10/06     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
MrsRedcap 1st ES appt 07/06 

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up   

kia tx abandoned feb  ES Jul (bloods 30/06)   

Topcat  Mar  

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET may   

nedwards ES/IVF Apr  awaiting follow up!  

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou F ES/IVF Apr/May ~ Embie didnt divide  

kamac80 Looking into eggshare 

Babywish ES/IVF May   follow up 15/06  

Endometriosislass ES/ICSI     

sweetkitty ES/ICSI May    

lounea ES/IVF August     

Tazza ES/ICSI Awaiting inital appt     

kateag ES awaiting blood tests  

one_day_soon Awaiting ES/IVF jul/aug  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya aldies

Way to go Helen, good luck with ec tomorrow. You should get a fair amount of eggies from all those follies

Pickle - hope d/r going ok for you, with not too many side effects.

Emily - how you feeling hun, hope your making a good recovery after your op last week and that you've adjusted to being a year older.

Kia - hope the vampires managed to get all your bloods done ok today. Fingers crossed that they wont take too long to get the results.

Susana - how are you hun? hope your doing ok

Kelly - just about 5 weeks till your off again. wont take long to come round.

Tweetie - cant wait to hear your scan news   or  

Love to anyone i've missed.

I'm still quite sicky. My 1st scan showed that my ovaries are still huge and this is now causing some concern with my gp, as it doesn't seem as thought they have gone down at all. My gp has no experience of IVF or IVF patients so has written to an obstetrician for some advice on what to do. Very tired still, i seem to be sleeping most of the time recently and when i am awake i run out of energy very quickly. My next scan is on July 13th when i will be 12 weeks.

Kay


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kay,

I love your ticker hun,its all real now eh ??!!    Hope your gp gets some answeres for you soon sweetie. As for the tiredness,just give in to it,its your bodies way of telling you to rest so you can provide loads of energy for that tiny little bubs 

Loads of love babe

Kelly x


----------



## Tazza (Apr 23, 2006)

Evening All,

Hows everyone doing?  I'm fine - starving as i'm waiting for DH to get home before i make dinner - he should be home in an hour and i'm not sure i can hang on that long - so i'm talking to you guys to try and distract myself from the left over cake that is in the fridge.

Tweetie - how did the scan go?

Emily - did you have a good birhtday?

kay & Kim - thanks for your advice on the timescales - i'm starting to feel excited!  

Hi Lou - I'm not that far down the process yet so can't help - i didn't even know that i had to fill out a green form.

Helen - Wow! 25 follies - good luck for tomorrow.  

Speak to you all soon

Tazza x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Kay,

It's very normal to have very enlarged ovaries after getting pg with IVF... I had this too with my son, with big cysts as well, they do eventually go down on their own...  it's just coz your pg, had you had a bfn they would have gone down to normal size very quickly!!  but instead your hormones are fueling them if that makes sense!  I was told by my clinic at the time that it's meant to actually help in early pg as your less likely to get morning sickness etc whilst having them!  (don't know the science bit behind this, but I didn't have a ounce of sickness etc whole way through so it might be true)...  either way, nothing to worry about, your be fine!

I'm a bit nervous about tomorrow now!!  ohhh least Ill be under a general for it!  would hate sedation.


Helen xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Tweetie been thinking of u sweetie
Hope the scan went ok

Helen lots of  for ur EC tomorrow
 for lots of eggies

Panda and tracy hope that the down ****** is going ok when are ur scans??

Tazza ur appt will be here in no time

Vicki things are moving along nicely  

kim, lou hope ur both ok

Kelly not long to go sweetie hope u r well, hows oliver

As for me i was due back to work today but had a few post op probs mainly infection and urine retention then got hit with af on sunday

Am exhausted not long woke up from a 4 hr nap.

Thinking of u all
Love Emilyxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi everyone-sorry it has taken so long to post this but couldnt for the life of me get my pooter to go onto net yesterday.anyway without further ado my news is this.we arent as far as we thought and infact are only 5wks 5 days today so very early scan indeed.however we saw a little buba in a lovely sack very tiny little feotal pole but far to small at 0.3mm to see heartbeat at this time.we are going back on friday at 9 am to have another scan to see if we may be able to see it then so fingers crossed we will but it might still be early i am hopeful though and we get a chance to see how buba is growing aswell then though so not all lost if we dont see little beating heart.thanks for all your messages and i do hope everyone is alright.
great news that some have got the ball rolling again on next tx with bloods and swabs and things wishing you all goodluck with everything.will pop in again later to let you know how friday goes girls.lol.xxx.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Tweeets,

This one is a keeper so please dont worry,I am sure it will show a lovely little heartbeat very soon hunny,its early days,look after yourself and keep us posted,loads of luck for your next scan on fri   

Hope everyone else is ok

I am off to the docs later as I have not felt right since after the ivf,I had thrush twice and I think I may have an infection or something do I wanna get sorted before we go again,just realised that if we hadnt of delayed our next go by a minth that we would have started d/r this weekend  glad we delayed it now 

Kelly x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi!!

Im new to this site, only found it this morning!!! but soooo glad I have!!!  

We are using Lister as our clinic, and we had our first consultation yesterday, where I had a scan, dh had his sample taken and we had counselling. 

We were told that they will write to my GP to request the blood tests be taken, which can take a good few weeks to come back, and they ask for my history to make sure that I am ok to share. 

Is there anything I need to be doing? Should I make my appointment with the GP for next week to get the bloods done, or should I wait for the letter to be sent? 

Obviously we want to get started as soon as possible on this as we have been waiting so long already. Any advice from anyone, especially if you have used the Lister would be brilliant please!!!  

Thank you!!!

Kate
xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Just popping in to say hello to Kate - Welcome to the egg sharers thread!

T xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you!! It feels really good to be here! 

I feel like i have taken a major step forward for myself, and for another lady who needs a baby as much as i do. Its so strange!!!

Hopefully will get to know everyone on here soon, you all seem so friendly and easy to talk to, cant wait to have a good chat!!

xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Welcome to the egg sharers thread!!

Love

Vicki x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Kate,

Wecome to the thread hunny. If I were you (and it sounds like your eager like me) I would deffo call your gp and get booked in for your bloods.Atleast then if there are any delayd etc its earlier rather than later.

Loads of luck hun and keep us posted

Kelly x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

A warm welcome to the thread Kate wishing u lots of luck that ur dreams come true

 for getting the bloods all sorted

Kelly how did ur  appt go today honey hope all is ok

tweetie i hope that u can see that flickering when u go on friday as kelly says this one is for keeps

Kay hope ur doing ok

Helen hope that EC went ok today
sending lots of fertilisation vibes tonight

Tracy only a week to go til ur baseline 

Love to anyone i have missed
Emilyxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya ladies,
thanks for your good wishes!  
EC ok, but so not happy with my clinic!  I had 20 eggs which I thought was great as i could have 10 and recipient had the other 10... but no, Dr came and said, oh you done well, you had 20 eggs, and you have 7 for your own use!!  grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  anyway, cut a long storey short, I signed this consent form that said if I had more than 6 eggs to myself, the rest would go to a 2nd recipient! (which wasn't explained to me at all) anyway... a few hours of tears, me fuming and me threatening to take them to court etc and to withdraw all consent with my eggs etc..  

anyway, apparently I had 7 eggs, recipient 7 eggs, and the remaining 6 eggs were frozen to be used for some one else!  After kicking up a fuss the Dr has now said that I can have the 6 frozen eggs for my own use if my ones fail....  but I'm just still fuming!  feel like they mislead me, tried to steal my eggs etc...  have also been told that the success rates with frozen eggs are very small and even were less likely to work than frozen embies!!  sooo, I'm left now with 7 fresh eggs which apparently only 5 were good enough to ICSI, so am dreading that phone call tomorrow to let me know if I have any embies!!
Just feel I would have been given a much more of a better chance if I had my 10 fresh eggs as I should have had!  was too late to stop them from being frozen even though they were frozen without my knowledge!!
grrrrrr, so Im not a happy bunny today!!

Helen x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

fluffyhelen-i hope you get a nice phonecall today with regards to fertilisation hunni and that your dissappointment with the clinic is soon forgotten whenyou get your lovely embies and all is well.i also said that if my clinic started to do that i wouldnt mind either but in a way i am glad that they didnt start it whilst i was still there.hope you feel much better today and weldone on the eggies that was a great amount hunni.lol.xxxxx.

emily-thanks hunni i am really hoping we can see that little flutter on friday it will make my day totally.lol.xxx

kateag-welcome hunni.goodluck with the eggsharing hunni.it does give you a sense of wellbeing doesnt it i have enjoyed everytime i have got someone else closer than they might ever been to having a baby so i sleep very well at night with that in my mind and for my efforts i have finally and gratefully been rewarded so it is all worth it.goodluck.lol.xxxxx.

kelly-i so hope this one is a keeper hunni.i am keeping everything crossed for friday and hoping we cross that bridge to the next stage.will keep you informed.glad you are ok hunni.lol.xxxx.

sorry to anyne i have missed but thinking of you all.goodluck with up and coming tx and fingers crossed for everyone going through now .lol.xxxx.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Helen-OMG cant believe what you have been through hunny,I am really gonna read the small print next time.I am glad you kicked up a fuss,surely if you signed for this they should have read it out fully and explained it to you and you would have remembered. Heres hoping your eggs go on to fertilise and you get a much deserved bfp and you wont have to use your frosties!!!!     keep us posted

Emily-I got on ok hun thanks for asking,it wasnt my normal gp and she wasnt really taking onboard the fact that I want to check I am ok before I start ivf again    in the end she has listened to me and taken a urine sample to see if I have a water infection,should get the results on fri   hope your ok hun??

Big loves to all

Kelly x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi All, 
As i have now signed my forms to eggshare i feel like i am part of this group now so is it ok to join in on the chitchat? 

I started the pill yesterday but have terrible headache today i wonder if that has anything to do with it, 

It may take me a while to catch up on you all but i'll get there for now thanks for all the advise and info you have offered me so far, hope i can return the favour 

Love & luck 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 D/R 15/05 baseline 02/06  

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  ES/IVF apr  waiting to eggshare D/R 26/07    

Janey02 Natural   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF    scan 12/04   

vicmc ES/IVF      

Ladymoonlight Natural  April   

Fuzzier    scan 09/06   

Tweetie      scan 19/06  

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
sos 1st ES/IVF stims 27/04 scan 08/05 EC 10/05 ET 15/05     

Fluffyhelen9999 ES/IVF EC 20/06     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Panda ES/ICSI D/R 01/06     

pickle_99_uk D/R 10/06     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
MrsRedcap 1st ES appt 07/06 

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up   

kia tx abandoned feb  ES Jul (bloods 30/06)   

Topcat  Mar  

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET may   

nedwards ES/IVF Apr  awaiting follow up!  

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou F ES/IVF Apr/May ~ Embie didnt divide  

kamac80 Looking into eggshare 

Babywish ES/IVF May   follow up 15/06  

Endometriosislass ES/ICSI     

sweetkitty ES/ICSI May    

lounea ES/IVF August     

Tazza ES/ICSI Awaiting inital appt     

kateag ES awaiting blood tests  

one_day_soon Awaiting ES/IVF jul/aug  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya all,

Rang my GP today the tests that they've done have come back all clear she's faxed the results to the clinic but didn't fax Dh's    so she said she'd do it this evening or tomorrow.

Just waiting on Cromwell's bloods to come back. Haven't heard anything as yet. Starting to get a bit worried in case they've found something   I know they said they can take up to 2 weeks to come back but I've noticed that other peoples have come back within the week.

Hope you're all ok?

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Vikki

try not to worry ~ i am sure everything will be ok they may be a little busy at the moment and thats why it taken a little bit longer than others, 
I know what you mean thou as i too am very scared awaiting me results, it's only been 2 days  
It very good that the one's your doctor did for you have come back all clear .... come on sweets you have two lovely sons already and they are both ok, nothing genectic etc, so i am totally sure ur results will be fine, 

Lots of love 
Saraxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm really having doubts now about this. What if no one wants my eggs? I think I may pack in the idea now before I get disappointed. It'll save a lot of heartache.

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

OH NO YOU WONT LITTLE MISS   YOUR BE OK IT'S FINE THIS IS NORMAL TO FEEL LIKE THIS, Sweetheart your been wanted, don't be silly i said the same at the clinic and they were   as we think everyone will be so so picky but it's the clinic that match you and your a very good canidate, 

dont lose hope ~ i hate the waiting game it plays tricks with your mind, come on sweets try to worry, your soon have your results and be on your way to being matched, 

lots of luck & love 
Sara xxxxx


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

sorry to jump on this thread 
Vicki    Get rid of that negativity lady your eggs are fine you are a proven sucess with your 2 boys and you are still a spring chick like me   As for the results dont fret they will be ready soon they are much quicker than nhs who are 6wks so breath easy relax and start planning what you will do when you are horrormonal on down regs  

To everyone else going through treatment or waiting to start good luck  

xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Cheers Marble and others!..Don't worry about jumping on this thread this is your thread too.  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Vicki - believe me there are women out there who would fight tooth and nail to have your eggs because you've already had children. Don't fret about the tests, tho thats easier said than done, everything will be just fine. 

Marble - love the pun HORRORmonal, i almost missed it first time round, very clever. How far are you along with your tx hun?

Sara - waiting for the blood results is one of the scariest things i've ever had to wait for, but like my clinic said its very very rare to get a bad result. It is hard trying not to worry about them but i'm sure that just like Vicki you'll be fine.

Helen - OMG what an insensitive thing for your clinic to do, good for you fighting for your eggs. Hope that a good number fertilised for you and that your now on your 2ww.

Tweetie - Hope your scan went well today hun, and that you got to see bubs a bit more clearly and of course the heartbeat.

Kelly - How you doin missus, getting yourself ready to start again. hope that your result showed that it was nothing more sinister than an infection so you can zap it with some antibiotics and get it cleared up. It still hasn't really sunk in, though my belly says otherwise ( it's huge)    but i think that part of that can be blamed on the ohss, yep still got it

Pickle - hows it going hun? surely you must be due your baseline soon (sorry if i've missed it)

Panda - how you doing hun?

Emily - hope your feeling better.

Hello to anyone ive missed hope your keeping well. 

Not much to report from me, not so icky today but got a real bad ass headache in and around my left eye. Its also coming up to that time of the day when i gotta go and have a granny nap.

Kay


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Marble ur more than welcome here anytime honey 

Kay sorry to hear u have headache hope u had a good rest

Tracy not long til ur baseline  u will be able to move onto the stimmers!

Kelly hope ur doing ok

Just popping by to see if there was any news on tweetie
have been thinking of her but first time today have been able to get online

Love to everyone hope u have a good weekend
my dh is working   so nice and easy for me hehe!!

Love Emilyxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya,

Just a quickie,... embies are doing well apparently so ET has been postponed until Sunday in the hope that I will have some blasts!!  exciting but scarey...

H xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oww Helen so scary i posted a message about this on IVF category, 

I really am hoping that your embies will make it and be top quality     

Can i ask what made you want to take them to blast stage ?

Good luck sweets 
Saraxxxx


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

thank you for welcoming me 

Fuzzier: a friend at work called me that one day I was having a hormone outrage! I also loved it....I am 8dp2dt and test on the 29th not long now my embies are grade 3 and over 25% fragmented 2 of 12 that we froze from first cycle recovery of 35 eggs so no wonder some werent fabby but they are only below average and me and averages dont normally go hand in hand still pretty positive and no inkling which way it will go. Congratulations on your pregnancy hope the headache goes

Helen: good luck hope you have some lovely blasts to transfer on sunday


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi all, 

Just a quick post should be doing the housework but hey hubby is working he dosent know !!   

marble: 4/5 days to go till test day ~ hope the 2ww isn't driving you round the bend yet, sending lots of positive vibes    , 
Helen: Good luck for tomorrow, OMG time seems to have flown by i bet it feels like you are on the 2ww already, ..... thinking of you, ~ xx

EmilyJB : hope you have a nice and relaxing weekend ~ come on sun  where is it hiding today are you hoggle it all heehee  

fuzzier (kay) Thanks for the message, hope your feeling better today ! ~ any plans for the weekend ? 
Vicki ~ how you doing now, heard anymore from the clinic ? ~ i only had my bloods tuesday and havent been able to sleep well at all just too much thinking what if what if ~ i need to be knock out for the 2ww i think .... i mean i was bad on clomid goodness knows what this will be like, 

Pickle, panda & kelly ~ hope you are all ok, 

Sorry if i have missed anyone just trying to get to know you all........... I am being lazy today must do some housework, go to tilesrus ~ would prefer babierus .... oh well oneday soon hey !! i hate it when DH is working weekend but heyho absents makes the heart grown founder i miss him when he walks out the room is that normal after 4 years  , 

Have a lovely weekend eggsharing buddies xxxx
Saraxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hello Sara.

They're just waiting for the last two bloods to come back. But their matching me up now.

Housework what's housework lol   Don't worry about mising your Dh when he walks out the room I'm exactly the same too. Even if he goes the loo!  

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

All That's amazing !!! ~ how do you feel, it's all go now sweetheart, ~ i'm glad i'm not the only one it's so lovely to read and hear about how much we love our Dh, ~ so refreshing, 

One minute i get excited next i get a pang of omg we are doing IVF ~ i am such a wimp i have got myself some EMLA cream for when i start injections it should numb the area before you put the needle in   

excited for you sweets, baby number 3 here you come ~lol or it could be baby 3 & 4  
Sara xxxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Helen - you must be so excited and so anxious. Hope you have a nice smooth transfer tomorrow hun.   

Vicki and Sara - i think its sweet how some couples never seem to grow apart or take each other for granted. My dh and i still miss each other when we are seperated and we've been together for 6 years, and i think that our bfp has made us even closer

Sara - i am such a wuss when it comes to needles that i thought i'd never be able to inject, but the needles are so sharp that as long as you dart it in quickly as directed it doesn't really hurt. 

Vicki - if they get your bloods back and you all matched up are you gonna start tx or are you gonna wait till August? 

Emily - not sure what caused my headache bloomin thing lasted all day, but it's gone today. Are you still hoping to start your tx in October? 

Marble - that was some haul of eggies that you had there   you must have been fit to burst before you had your ec. Did you get ohss? I had 22 eggs collected and got ohss after getting my bfp

Apologies to anyone ive missed i hope that you are well and enjoying the weather, mind you i say that cos its sunny here, for all i know it could be raining where you are  
Have a lovely weekend, my dh has the day off tomorrow so i feel a walk in the woods coming on followed by a slap up roast. yum yum

Kay


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Kay

I'm still going to wait till end of August beginning September as I've planned when the boys have gone back to school. Makes it a lot easier for the young lass whose looking after the youngest for me.


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya ladies, thanks for good wishes...

Sara - With blasts, at my clinic the success rate for a BFP for my age is about 70%...  (60% ongoing), where as if I had normal embies transfered, it's about 30 - 40%....  so i think the stats speak for thereselves why I wanted to go for blasts...
However, they only let you go for blasts if you have enough embies that are a good grade and divide well, as quite often the weaker embies stop developing along the way...  one downfall of blasts is that you risk having no embies at the end of it!!  but I don't think this often happens as they do keep a close eye on them and have you in for a day 3 transfer if they think there is that risk.

Ohhhhhhhhh the madness begins tomorrow!  How do I take it easy when I already have a very demanding toddler not thought that far ahead yet

Helen xxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Just a quick one to let you all know I'm still here. I had 15mins last night so i had chance to read your posts but had to dash before i got chance to post myself. I've only got a few minutes so sorry i can't do any personals.
Hopefully i can start the pill on Friday and then d/r from day 17.

Love and luck to all.
Kim.x


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

hi

fuzzier: no i didnt get Ohss which was suprising but because I was at risk of it they didnt transfer I think because I drank Isotonic drinks from 2 days before transfer it helped

Helen: I hope that your blasts are now tucked up in your tummy look forward to hearing your update

Kia: good luck not long till you get started


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

girls i am sorry i was sure i had put a post here re:last fridays scan.i dont know what i am doing.well girls i had scan on friday and all had changed we got to see heartbeat buba sack and yolk so were really pleased.we go back again on friday for another scan and if all is well then i will start coming off the drugs and go to my docs from then on i think butwill find out for sure then.

how are we all?i hope everyone is well.  

mrsredcap-have you had all the results yet hunni?lol.xxx

kia-goodluck hunni with starting the pill and then d/r hunni.lol.xxx

emily-how are you hunni??hope all is well and you have fully recovered from op.lol.xxx.

fluffy-i couldnt have blasts as at my clinic you have to have 10 embies to begin with as like you said they worry about there being non at the end otherwise.goodluck hunni.lol.xxx

fuzzier-hope you enjoyedyour walk in the woods and roast hunni.it seems ages since we had a roast.mmmmmmmmm got me thinking now as i am getting peckish again.    lol.xxx

sorry to those i have missed and hope you are all well.goodluck girls what ever stage you are at.lol.xxxx.lisa.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Still waiting for last couple of results...I assume they'll phone me when they come back!
Fab news on your scan hunny 

Vicki x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Got alot of catching up to do.  Our internet has been down for a couple of days and feel like I've missed loads.  Hope you are all ok.  Going to have a read through the posts.  Got baseline scan tomorrow so will let you know how it goes. 

Tracy xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 Currently in   

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  ES/IVF apr  waiting to eggshare D/R 26/07    

Janey02 Natural   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF    scan 12/04   

vicmc ES/IVF      

Ladymoonlight Natural  April   

Fuzzier    scan 09/06   

Tweetie      ^baby1^ scan 30/06  

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Fluffyhelen9999 ES/ICSI  Testing      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Panda 1st ES/ICSI stims 14/06 EC 28/06     

pickle_99_uk ES/ICSI Stims 27/06 Scan 04/07     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
MrsRedcap 1st ES appt 07/06 

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up   

kia tx abandoned feb  ES Jul (bloods 30/06)   

Topcat  Mar  

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET may   

nedwards ES/IVF Apr  awaiting follow up!  

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou F ES/IVF Apr/May ~ Embie didnt divide  

kamac80 Looking into eggshare 

Babywish ES/IVF May   follow up 15/06  

sos ES/IVF  May  

Endometriosislass ES/ICSI     

sweetkitty ES/ICSI May    

lounea ES/IVF August     

Tazza ES/ICSI Awaiting inital appt     

kateag ES awaiting blood tests  

one_day_soon Awaiting ES/IVF jul/aug  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya!

Had my baseline scan today and I've moved onto stimms.  Part of my lining is still a bit thick but the clinic didnt seem too worried about it. 

Emily, can you move me up the board pretty please!  here we go again!  Hope you are feeling ok.xxx

Fab Tweetie.  You must be over the moon. 

Not long now Kim.  The nurse at the clinic was saying today that it all rolls around quickly when you get started. xxx


Hi to everyone else and hope you are all ok.  Still have to catching up to do after PC went myseriously offline for a few days.  

Tracy xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hiya - just to let you know I have my e/c tomorrow at 1130am - got 20 odd big fat juicy follies to share!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice one Panda...well done!!!...Good luck hunny  

Vicki x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Panda  for EC tomorrow may u have lots of lovely eggies collected  in the lab of lurve ^happysperm^

Tracy glad to read that u have started stimming i have moved u up the board fab news honey

Helen hope that ur doing ok in the 

VIcki hope that u hear from the cromwell really soon darlin

tweetie hope that u and wee bump are ok  for ur scan on friday babe

kay hope tht ur doing ok honey

Kim  for ur bloods on friday

Tazza not long until ur appt now hunny   

Love to anyone i havent mentioned personally

Emilyxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

pickle-great news that you have now been able to move onto stimming hunni.goodluck and grow grow grow them follies.     lol.xx

panda-goodluck with ec today hunni.20 odd follies to share thats great hunni hope you get some nice eggs from those.lol.xxx.

emily-hi hunni me and bump are so far so good thanks hunni.i am so looking forward to scan on friday to see how buba has grown.fingers crossed.hope you are well hunni.lol.xxx.

kelly-how are you hunni havent seen you on here for a bit.have you started your next tx yet hunnigoodluck.lol.xxx.

mrs redcap-hows things hunni.like i said in chat hunni i wouldnt worry too much about results just yet as it could be busy im sure they will be back soon.lol.xxx.

hi to everyone else.how are we allwell i hope.at least the weather has got a bit better and the sun is shining today.hope to chat soon.lol.xxxx.


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi girlies I'm here! Right had my e/c this morning and I'm not bragging at all but I had *29* eggs collected!!!!!! I get to keep 15 and the other 14 are going to the donor recipients. I can't believe I had that many, no wonder I was so damn uncomfortable. Really worried now about OHSS but will just keep on necking the water. DH had his op - they aspirated first and only found a few sperm so they done a biopsy on the other one and got enough. They said there might not be any to freeze after they've fertilised all my eggs but we shall see.

I feel really odd still. Nearly puked when I came round but had another little sleep and felt much better. Am very swollen and very uncomfortable and its uncomfy to pee too. Stopped bleeding now which is good. So DH and I are a right pair of invalids! Got to start my botty bombs in the morning and antibiotics tonight. HH will ring us at 9am and let us know how our embies are getting on.

No personals, sorry too tired. Will check back later


----------



## Tazza (Apr 23, 2006)

Evening All,

Sorry i haven't been on for a while - i haven't really had much to say, but i have been reading all of your messages (don't like to miss owt!)

How is everyone?  I'm OK - i'm off the Sunny Bognor Regis tomorrow for a long weekend to see my folks.  Not looking forward to the journey as its a long long long way from Northumberland!  Hoping to see my lovely nephew too - he is 8 yrs old but is at the lovely age still where he says things like "Auntie Claire, i've been meaning to tell you something - i really miss you when i don't see you all the time" and my heart just melts.  But then i also have to think of the times when he is being naughty and i'm glad to take him back to his mums!

Have a great weekend everyone - hope to get on the site before my appointment, but if i don't thanks for all your good luck messages and really good advice.  Will let you know how i get on, fingers crossed they may be able to give me a start date.

Thank you again - You are all great

Tazza xxxxxx  

PS Panda - WOW! 29 Eggs, well done you.  Hope you get some sleep and that you & your DH feel better soon.


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Panda - 29 eggs.  fantastic.  Your story made me feel better.  DH has to have SSR the same day as my EC this time (his sperm didnt like being frozen last time - well, who would!!).  I'm stressing about it but nice to see you two come through it.  Sure it was a traumatic day so a big well done.  Good luck for the rest of your treatment. 

Tracy xxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

panda-omg 29 eggs thats brill.the most i managed was 26 and i never even had a sniff of ohss so hopefully you will be just fine hunni.hope the call has come this morning and all is well with those eggs and that they have fertilised hunni.goodluck.lol.xxxx.


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi all - Well the call came at 9am this morning.  Out of my 15 that I'm keeping 13 were fit to use and 9 have fertilised, which we are well chuffed about  .  They won't grade them until tomorrow but have put them on to the Blastocyst programme which is good news.

On a bad note - I have OHSS,  finding it difficult to breathe but no other symptoms.  Went to Clinic at lunchtime and they have given me some stronger painkillers and anti sickness pills and have told me to take it really easy.  They are going to call me everyday to see how I am and will make a decision in the next few days on whether to abandon e/t and freeze my embryos and wait until next cycle.  Cons said that the sooner you get OHSS the worse it can get and I got it the very next day.  I am gutted as OHSS was the only thing that was worrying me and I have been so good and drunk so much water and had lots of protein but Cons just said they have had women who only produced 2 eggs that have been hospitalised and women that have produced 40 and not had a problem at all, basically its just the way you are built.  Eating is difficult as I feel so full all time. 

Fingers crossed that I manage to kick it by the weekend though xxx

Sorry I don't have time to do personals as not really feeling up to it.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi All,

If everyone finds their bubbles ending in a 7 it's me lol   

Hopefully it will bring luck for all of us

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello all, 

sorry no personals just wanted to say yea it's friday !!!!!   , 

Wishing you all a wonderful weekend, 

Still no news about my bloods just that my fsh is 6, which i am pleased about, 

Just quickly Panda  i am so so sorry that you have OHSS, i really hope that it will quickly go so you can have your beuitful embroys but back saftly, 
trying to madly seach the internet to find somethings that help ~ i will post back if i find anything but it seems then say drink, drink, drink !!! 

Speak soon all, 
sara xxxxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Just a quicky to say hi!

Panda - So sorry that you have OHSS.  How are you feeling today?  Thinking about you. xxx

I'm fine.  Stimms scan on Tuesday so just letting the follies grow!

Tracy xxx


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

Sorry I havent posted in a while 

Panda what a collection of eggs sorry you have ohss when I had 35 eggs retrieved I found drinking Isotonic drinks every hour helped ontop of the water etc hope you are better soon for ET

Hope everyone else is ok I will read back when I get home from shopping and do personals


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya girls

Sorry i havent been in and posting can never keep up with this one   Iam going to have a look through and see where everyone is upto 

Just to update.I have a recipaint who is waiting for her af on the 7th july so 6days to go I have already had a bleed which we were waiting for so waiting on recipaint,looking to downregg very very soon,Iam on day7 of cycle now so most probley start on cd21 so 14days today girls   

Hope u are all well and wish u all the best of luck!
take care 
kelly


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi all

Sorry have not posted for a while - have been too ill.  I think that my e/t is going to be abandoned on Monday.  I feel absolutely awful.  My stomach currently measures 34 inches under my bellybutton and I am normally a size 10, I can't get any clothes on at all apart from my pyjama bottoms.  Today is by far the worst day and i feel like my tummy is going to split open, eating is really difficult and I got told off by the clinic for drinking too much water - I was trying to drink about 4L which they say is counter productive so have backed off to around 2.5L now.

On a much better note all my 9 embies are grade 1 and at least 6 cell and have been put on the Blastocyst programme.  In fact Andy the embryologist told me this morning that they were fantastic and the best he had seen for a long time.  They will call me tomorrow and have me in on Monday (day 5 for embies) for a check over and to see if I  am well enough (I know they will say no) but I have just told DH that I don't want to do it as I really can't face it.  Apparently if they put the embies back I could get twice as bad and its just not worth the risk to my health.  They said there is no problem freezing them and trying again but will have to sort out all the details on Monday.

Sorry, no personals cos I feel too damn rough.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awww Panda I'm so sorry you feel so ill. But at least you had some good news about your embies hun and you're right it's not worth risking your health to have them transferred. If you lower your water intake the rest of today and tomorrow you may still be able to have ET on Monday. 4 litres is a hell of a lot to drink along with your swollen belly all that water isn't going to be helping either with your symptoms.

Hope you feel better soon and I've ended your bubbles on a 7 for a little bit of luck.  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Vicki    Thank you hun x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

My pleasure!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Well hhhhhheeeeelllllooooo we are back,I have missed you lot loads.

Was nice to see you on the Care board Mrs R 

Well I started d/r a few days earlier than expected,all going ok so far,I have had 1 lot of Accu so I am hoping that will help this time.

Must go and change my ticker cos its wrong.

Kelly x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY!!! We are back!!!!!

My god this place is invaluable and I didnt realise how much I would miss it!!!

Had our second lot of bloods done on Friday, we now have an 11 week wait before I go on the pill and we have our second HIV tests done. Got to keep myself very busy now, HELP!!!

xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh my god!!

Panda- am I reading your sinature right?? Was it BFP for you Twins? Wow thats fantastic

Kelly x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya ladies it's good to be back

Panda - I see from your signature that your expecting double trouble. Has your ohss gone completely, it's taken ages for mine to go my left ovary is how they would expect and my right one is taken a little longer to get better. It's rough stuff that OHSS, wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.

Kelly - i see your d/r hun hope it's going well without too many side effects. Are you doing anything differently this time? Hope you are enjoying the school hols and not having to get up for school runs.


Kateag - the time will fly by hun and you'll be cycling before you know it.

Emily - how are you hun? have you finished moving? hope your well

Love to anyone i've missed hope your all ok

Kay


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls 

How wonderful to be back it just makes us realise what a specail site we have and how lucky we are to have it i was going   without it, 

1st WOW Panda that is just the best news ever ~ i can not remeber if i knew it was twins or not but it seems you & DH were right that if it worked you would def have two  just wonderful ~ thank you for your support for the race for life, we did it not in a record time or anything it was very hot and also it was very hilly but it was a lovely day i am so pleased i done it, 

Kay ~ wonderful scan photo baby is so clear, 14 weeks amazing, have you stoped pinching yourself,

Kate 11 weeks how come it's that long, well done on 1st bloods being fine, 
Kelly hoping the D/r is going ok not long till your holiday, bet Oliver is looking forward to it, 

My clinic's phones seemed to have gone down i was awaiting my dates today !   well all this waiting i can wait another day ~ have emailed them so maybe i might get a reply?


thinking of you all 
Sara xxxx


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi everyone, I can officially join you now as I started the pill for my third egg share cycle on Saturday and am waiting to start down reg on the 19th!

Babydust to all

Claire xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Mrs H - thank you, well done for completing the Race for Life.  I must be honest and say that I still havent's sent the cheque off for the sponsors I got that didn't have access to internet!    But I do have an excuse - I spent 8 days in hospital with the OHSS - I was really quite ill - stomach swelled to 39 inches, could hardly breathe, let alone eat and my blood had gone really sticky cos I was so dehydrated (despite drinking at least 3l of water a day) and I was at a very high risk of blood clots.  When they tried to put the canula in the back of my hand my vein collapsed and so did I!!!  DH was sooo worried bless him.  We did think all along that it would work and be twins - PMA!

Fuzzier - no its not gone completely still am very tired and tummy still measures 32 inches (usually 28/29) but I don't expect it to go down anymore now what with two beans growing inside me!  My ovaries were still very big last week but the consultant said that it was good because it meant my body was still kicking out the hormones and they should be back down to normal size by arond 12 weeks when the placenta takes over producing the hormones.

I can't believe I have had 6 weeks off sick.  I had a slight bleed over night (it was just pink discharge no real blood) and rang my clinic this morning just for some reassurance and they said its quite common and that I have a scan on Thursday and if I wasn't in any pain all should be okay.  She then asked when I was due back to work and I said Monday to which she replied, well we will see about that, I don't think you will be!  Work have been very understanding and have paid me in full but I don't want them to think I am starting to take the pee.  DH just told me to do as I am told by the clinic!

Kelly - yeah that's right double trouble!  I still can't believe it had a real cry yesterday cos I've been suffering with really bad nausea morning noon and night and nothing seems to work, have tried ginger tea, ginger beer, dry biscuits, sea sickness bands, queasy pops blah blah blah, and got myself all worked up and said to DH that I am terrified when we go for the scan on Thursday that they will find 3 babies!!  DH did laugh but was very understanding - my hormones are completely all over the place, I cried for ages yesterday and today feel much better!  Apart from a very stiff neck that started on waking Sat morning and has got worse and worse and is now all swollen and hurts when I take a deep breath or cough or laugh.  I am a right state - who ever said pregnancy was fun was a LIAR!!   

I did ask my clinic whether they would tell me whether the donor recipients got a BFP now that I knew I had and they said they wouldn't tell me.  What I am gonna say may come across as really controversial or ungrateful or selfish or something but I thought the donor recipients might have passed a message through the nurse to me.  I did to them, as I went down for E/C I asked the nurse to wish them all the luck in the World and that I hoped I would produce enough eggs for them and that they would be good enough quality etc and that their dreams came true.  DH just said that not everyone is like me and just forget about it.  Am I out of order for thinking that?


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Claire...Welcome to the Egg share loony bin!!!  

I started taking my pill last friday for my first egg share/IVF cycle.

Good luck with your treatment

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Panda, 

You have def been throught the wars but the reward has been amazing i have been looking at your ticker i am amazed your nearly 8 weeks OMG how time flys, 

Sorry to hear you are suffering so bad, i guess with twins you are having double the sickness etc maybe someone on the twins/triplets thread can advise help on what they did, 

Bet you & Dh are still in shock though, are you going to find out the sex ? me & Dh have said if we are ever blessed with being pregnant if a singleton we wouldn't find out but if twins ( wish i wish) then we would find out for the need to be a lot more organised   

 

Clare ~ 3rd time lucky i am hoping for you      welcome,


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Just a quick one,

Panda - Congratulations hun!

Claire - Welcome and Good luck.

I've started D/R'ing, I'm now on day 7 of buserelin and I'm just waiting for AF so i can start stimms. 

love and luck to all.
Kim.x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Kim , How you feeling with the D/R'ing ? any hot flusher or other nastyness hope not and your ok, 

When is AF due ? 
When is your baseline scan ~ thinking of you

Sara XX

How are you girls, everyone seems to be moving along very quickly, im sure i will get there too (fingers tightly crossed) 

xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Not much going on with me,just starting to get all the lovely d/r side effects  Hope everyone is ok??

Kia-Hope af turns up soon hun so you can start stimming   

Claire-welcome to the mad house hun,loads of luck  

Sara-you will get there hunny,all in good time  

Panda-how is it up on there on   

Big hello's to all

Kelly x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi girls

GOOD NEWS AT LAST 

Got a new Recipient she said yes stright away but sadly her AF has just started so we have to wait till 24th Aug to get going, Clinic is calling tue/wed with timetable i am quite excited,

My clinic don't down reg, so pretty much if all goes to plan egg collection will be on or around 4-7 Sept my bday is the 3rd so i am pleased,

So glad to finally have the dates and so happy to have a Recipient that jumped for joy at starting treatment bless her i really hope it works for us,

Thanks for keeping positive for me 
Mrs R i think you Recipient dance worked thank you, 
sara xxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls
Just nipped on to say Sara, so pleased you got a new recipient honey!  Roll on September!!  Will be there for you all the way, especially through the dreaded 2ww sweetheart
Take care
Luv
Tracy
x


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Mrs_H - excellent news - 24th will be here in no time - that's 3 weeks cos I have another scan booked for that date!  Oh and no, DH has forbidden me from finding out the sex - he says it will completely ruin the surprise - one of each would be amazing but I do have a penchant for little boys!

Kelly - its very nauseous up here but managing okay.  Had my 7 week scan today and they are both doing very well, just over 10mm each and hearts thumping away - can't believe the difference in a week.  They do look like aliens though!  I still have quite a bit of fluid in my tummy and around my bowels and have been signed of for another week - thats 7 weeks sick now!  Luckily work have been soo cool about it and are paying me in full and everyone is very concerned about me.  The only down side is I have to take the Progynova for another 3 weeks as well as the Cyclogest (which I knew I would have to take until 12 weeks) but I also have to inject myself every day for the next 3 weeks with Clexane (blood thinner cos of the OHSS) which is the most painful injection in the world!  I am really not fussy about injections and have no problem about doing them but this stuff is lethal it leaves you covered in bruises and lumps.  I have one lump on my arm that was done by one of the nurses in hospital 3 weeks ago and its not going!  DH was not happy to get another bill for nearly £300 today - oh well, its all worth it in the end x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow panda just amazing ~ so pleased you have another scan in 3 weeks as well are you getting any scan pics ?........... at this rate your have loads ~ You are right one of each would be amazing but two girl or boy is just fab, how amazing you babies will always have each other to play with i know people will say double the troble etc but double the fun and joy and everything, deep down i keep wishing i will be as lucky we were told our chance of twins was around 40-45% which is amazing and also told our chances of successful IVF was 50-60% but the scary thing is those are just numbers taped in to a computer i bet no one really knows till you get down to it etc, 

I'm having lots of AF pains but been told it's normal started my very healthy eatting as off today and making sure i take my zita west and DHA i also got her book today after weeks of delaying it, 

How is everyone ~ this board is getting busy everyone seems to be moving on nicely, 
I have made a ticker to help me count down ! 

Panda ~ in regards to the other lady i am shocked your clinic didnt let you know the outcome mine have said i can know if i want too as after all you don't want a shock 18 years down the road, it's better to know either way, 

speak soon off to bed 
sara xxxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Mrs H - I have 5 pictures now!  2 from last week and 3 from this week! I'll have to become a charter member and put them in my gallery this afternoon. It is good that they are scanning me again in 3 weeks but its costing £115!!!  DH was not happy when the bill for the scan and my drugs came out at nearly £300 yesterday but I just told him to button it - its all in a good cause!  Those were exactly the same percentages that we were given and I honestly think if its going to work it will.  I think we had a higher chance because basically there is nothing wrong with either of us just the fact that DH had had the snip years ago but we still feel very very lucky.

I am doing the housework today for the first time in 3 weeks (DH has been doing odd bits and pieces but not up to Panda standards!) and I've just dusted all the upstairs and cleaned the bathroom and I've had to sit down - its worn me right out.  I still have to swiffer and mop all the floors and then start downstairs.  I am refusing to hoover though, I haven't got the energy to carry it up the stairs so DH can do that before he goes out for a beer tonight otherwise I won't drop him off and pick him up    Right better get moving again...


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello Ladies 
I have an appointment on Tuesday to discuss what drugs i will be on for my cycle of icsi, its my first icsi cycle and im also sharing my eggs. I have a recipient already they have already had the meeting with her but i was just wondering what will happen next after they have discussed the medication with me on tuesday? I really am a bit in the dark about how long it will take for it all to take off properly so would love to hear from anyone so im not in the dark no more. 
Thankyou
Ruth xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

panda you don't go over doing it hun ! ........... just take it easy if it feels ok then do it if not don't worry i'm sure no one will come round with white gloves to check ,

I am a chartered member i paid again on 1st but it hasnt up graded will ask mel or tony about it soon, would love to see you pic's

Here's a little poem for your scan photo's

As I peek inside what do I see....

A tiny miracle growing in me

Feeling your presence each day as you grow

Your tiniest movements only I could know

You were a blessing right from the start

We love you now with all our heart

What a precious first picture I'll forever hold true

To remind me of the months we were waiting for you.​
thinking of you mate ~ lots of money for scans but worth it !! 
sara xxxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Ahhh Mrs H that's really sweet thank you - brought a lump to my throat   reading the poem - damn hormones  

Managed to get the rest of the housework done, took me nearly 2.5 hours instead of the normal 1.5 hours but feel so much more relaxed now that its done!  God knows I won't be able to do it for ages when I've got the twins so I should get used to it really!

Hi Dolphin - if your recipient has already had a meeting then the clinic will know the date of her next AF.  Basically you are the donor so the recipient has to follow your cycle (I think they might put them on the pill so you have AF at the same time).  So realistically you could start within the next month as you start d/regging on day 21 of your cycle.  We had initial consultation in January and then decided we wanted to egg share in March and had a meeting with clinic and saw the councillor etc and wanted to start end of June/July.  A recipient was found and these dates were fine.  I then rang and said we wanted to started beg of June and the recipients were happy with this and it all went ahead started d/regging on 1 June and had e/t on 3 July - tested positive on 12 July and found out it was twins on 25 July!  What a whirlwind....

Best of luck to you and let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

[fly]*CONGRATULATIONS PANDA*[/fly]

Aww Panda honey, well done you... Thank you for the advice, i really do hope that it starts soon..
I was so sorry to hear you had a bad time of it though, but i'm sure you think its well worth it now eh? 

I have just been sat watching Big brother, but i can not seem to keep my mind of my appointment next week, was you the same? I get on with my daily life but its never far from my mind, i just so badly want my little Kerecsen to have a brother or sister to grow up with. But how exciting to be expecting twins, my god what must you be feeling, i find myself getting excited for you and rushing back to the PC to see if you have updated this thread.. lol . 
Well i will leave it there for now, but again congratulations to you, im genuinely so very pleased for you...xxxxx

Ruth


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

panda,

sorry to go back a few topics, but just thought you should know that your clinic has a legal obligation to tell you the outcome of your recipients cycle if you so wish to know!  If they refuse to give you this information, I'd go straight to the HFEA!!!!    congrats anyway on your twins!  fab news!!!  think it was you who was worried about the effect of your dh smoking too??  my dh 'appears' not to be smoking still, I've told him he's got to wait till I'm pg and then he can do what he likes!!  

The next step for me is getting my tubes taken out!!  I got a big hydro on my right tube and consultant thinks best to have them both out as practically impossible to get pg with them...  I have my op on 4th Sept then I can start FET straight after!!  

Helen xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

fluffyhelen - I didn't know that, I will ask again when I go in 3 weeks for my next scan and ask the consultant, not a nurse this time.  I don't know whether I want to know, in a way I do and in a way I don't.  Will it make me feel different etc etc?  Hmmm will speak to DH but I know exactly what his answer will be - "what you don't know can't hurt you".  And yeah it was me worrying about DH smoking - he finally packed up 5 days before his op and started again as soon as we got home - he doesn't smoke around me though and has cut down tremendously and tends to wander off in the garden - not sure he'll be doing that in the winter when its peeing down though!

Fingers crossed for you for 4 September hon - that will come round pretty quickly which is good news  

Dolphin01 - Thank you so much.  I suppose it was never far from my mind but I am such a practical "whatever will be, will be" type person that I just got on with things.  Only 3 people knew about it at work which helped as I wasn't getting questionned all the time.  They all know about it now cos I've been off for so long my department head decided that they should know (after discussing it with me) and told them I had had fertility treatment and not one of them had guessed - I thought I was a right miserable cow when I was d/regging but I managed to carry it off   just goes to show people don't look further than the end of their noses  

I can't tell you what I am feeling about expecting twins cos at the moment I so don't feel pregnant.  I honestly don't think it will sink in until they start moving or something cos at the moment I just feel FAT!  My stomach hasn't gone down from the OHSS but I don't expect it to now.  I did lay there this morning while DH was snorking next to me (he doesn't snore, he snorks  ) and think, "Jesus Christ I have two humans growing inside me, how are they gonna fit" and I'm dead nervous about getting too huge and having a saggy baggy chamois leather belly afterwards but DH said I can have a tummy tuck if I want - bless him      So what I suppose I am saying is that at the moment its all very daunting!

Kerecsen is a really nice name - where is that from?


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Panda - Yes I've always found the nurses to be clueless at my clinic as well and often say different things to what the consultant says so worth asking consultant anyway (that's if you want to know)...  I know I'll be asking if it worked for my recipient at some point but want to wait till their over the 12 week mark..  For me more than anything I'd see it as finding out if my eggs are any good..  You already know your eggs were fab!!  I too got to blastocysts pretty easy which I've been told is pretty rare with egg sharers, so I guess weve both done well in terms of that... think my little blasto (only had one transfered as was recommended by Dr) was doomed from the start coz of my hydro.. still least next time I won't be able to blame that!!

Helen x


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Panda- Kerecsen is a hungarian name meaning falcon. The DH went to school with a boy named kerecsen and when we got together he said when we had children he wanted his son to be called kerecsen.Little did we know it would take ten years but well worth the wait. Im sure we were made to wait longer because he is so speacial and obviously very strong to get to my little egg,i have visions of him as a sperm beating all the others up to get through   (madness i know and im not on any drugs for fertility yet  )
Pregnancy is such an amazing thing though, i was really lucky i suffered with no morning sickness but did feel quite sickly and was always quite tired.
I saw a meadian just after my Dad died which was six years ago who said i was going to have three children 1 boy and twins (she did'nt know the sex of the twins though) My DH does'nt believe in things like that though but he let me go ahead with it as it was my only way i could deal with my Dad's death. But when the meadian said we were going to have children DH said well she obviously can't see things that well as we knew then that we would need icsi to have children....But three years later i was pregnant with a boy just like the median had said so i may be joining you on the twins path if the median is right about that to...
Well hun im off to do some house chores before my little boy wakes up from his afternoon nap
Take care
Ruth xx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Sorry but it's another quick one, my step children are off school so I'm not getting much time to myself.

AF came yesterday, so I've got to try and book a scan in the morning for tomorrow, Hopefully i can start stimms in the week now.

Love and luck to all.
Kim.x[br]: 6/08/06, 11:52


I phoned my clinic this morning and i can't get a D/R scan till Wednesday now, so if all is ok then my recipient will start her injections then and i can start stimms on Monday, so egg collection will be around 28th  it's coming round really quick!

Love and luck to all.
Kim.x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Kim, 

Oh not long now ~ wow things are moving fast Pleased AF didnt mess you around, 
You mentioned you Step children how many do you have and what sort   boys /girls 

My clinic are calling tomorrow with my time table think i was told on the phone last week id be starting on 24th but she didnt say if that meant stoping pill or start injecting so i am exciting about the call tomorrow, sadly she is away today ~ always the way when you want to know things, 

Keeping everything crossed for you 
sara xxx


----------



## Top Cat (Sep 12, 2004)

Hello Lovely Egg Sharing Ladies!!!!

Just a quick update from me and I noticed I'm still on the list.  I did 2 egg share cycle's that were both unsucessful  

I decided to do a cycle on my own as I have immune issues and they say that sometimes, girls with immune problems are better with FET and I wasn't getting any to freeze when I was sharing.

I am estactic and on   to report that me and my DH got a  yesterday.

Thanks for all your support in the past and good luck with whatever stage of tx you are at  

Love

Topcat


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

WOW what a wonderful post thats great news !!! well done you 3rd time lucky hey     

Sending lots of sticky vibes wonderful news 

sara xxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Top Cat - well done hun. Huge congratulations to you and dh. Wondered what happened to you so it's really nice that you've come back and let us know. Hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy. 

kia - good luck for your scan on wednesday.

Panda - think i gained about 8 inches during tx and with the ohss, so as my bump has been growing and the swelling subsiding there has been no change to my shape. At my 12 week scan my right ovary was still a bit big but they said it should go down once the placenta takes over, i think they were right cos it's almost 4 weeks on and i feel lots better on my right side (not so tender) Hope you feel better as each day passes.

Kellydallard - how you doing hunni? hope the d/r side effects havent got you too bad.

To everyone i've missed i hope that your all well whatever stage your at.

Kay


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi All,

Couldnt sleep again, i wonder if it has anything to do with the pill  or maybe just the idea of getting closer to our dream, The clinic should be calling today with my drug timetable & when to stop pill & have scan as they said i start on 24th ish but didnt say if that was stoping pill or starting injections ~ i get even more excited as my clinic don't down reg so i save 10-14 days ... Not sure how that works with the other lady but i guess they know what they are doing,

Topcat : CONGRATULATIONS 







SENDING LOTS OF STICKY VIBES,

fuzzier: So pleased to see your ticker moving along woo nearly 16 weeks, Are you going to find out what sex baby is ?









Kia:Good luck for your scan tomorrow ~ hoping wont be long before you can start stimms









Feistyblue (Claire)







How are you ? not long till you start D/R 3rd time lucky  !!! i think you and Kelly are starting round about same day, ?

kellydallard : Hope your enjoying your time away







hoping you get some good weather, i guess you must have started your stimms as well GOOD LUCK hun 

Ruth: Good Luck for your appoitment today Hoping you get your time table and can start very soon,









Vicki ~ hoping you feelign better today on the pill hun, Do you have a date when you might start, ?









Nicki, : how you doing did the let you know about the pill ? do you know when you should have your bloods back ??









kateag: Hope Af isnt being horride ... Do you know when you might get your blood results back ? hang in there won't be long before you start









Panda: How you feeling now hoping the OHSS has calmed down and you can relaxing and enjoying the pregnancy, nearly 8 weeks yea !!









Kelly: (endo) ~ how are you not long to you start, are you still excited ??









Right i'm ending there, Hope i havent missed anyone so many of us now,

Sending lots of baby dust   

Love Sara xx xx xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi All - Mrs_H - I can honestly say that I am at last starting to feel normal again  !  I have more energy - don't need a sleep in the afternoon, not so nauseous now - felt really bad up until last Thursday - woke up Friday morning and haven't really had it since (the odd moment or two where I feel sick but not like before) and am now starting to think am I still pregnant - God we are all nutcases     Of course I am still pregnant there is no reason not to be but I feel better and I was expecting to feel awful until 12 weeks!

My midwife is coming tomorrow for the booking in appointment - really looking forward to meeting to her as have been told that she is lovely (my best mate is a midwife and knows her) and that we will get on really well - which is a huge relief as I imaged getting a huge matronly type midwife who would take no sh!t.

And I am actually looking forward to going back to work on Monday and have been doing lots of tidying and washing and ironing - DH reckons I am 100% better cos I have started moaning at him again  

Topcat - MANY CONGRATULATIONS - WELL DONE   

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

EmilyJB said:


> Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
> Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
> Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 D/R 15/05 baseline 02/06
> 
> ...


Hello guys 

As Em isn't back online yet and it looks like it could still be a while yet until she is could you all please have a look at the list and PM me with any changes to be made to it, I know it must be well out of date by now. If you could let me know where your up to now that would be great so I can get the list back up to date for when Em comes back 
Thanks.

Update on me, I rang the clinic from work yesterday and have our councelling appointment booked for next wednesday, I also spoke to the nurse about the pill, She said not everyone goes on the pill but it's something they will look into once we've had our concelling, Until then we can't do anything.

We've (admin, mods etc) been very busy trying to replace the old posts in to the right areas etc but hopefully soon once we get them all back I'll have time to get on and chat properly, There is still alot of pages full of posts to be done so if anyone knows of any threads they have started/posted in that are still missing feel free to PM me the name of the thread, and where it should belong and I'll see if I can find it and replace it for you 

Chat soon guys

Nicky x x x


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello ladies
I had my appoinment today to discuss the drugs i will be on and to sign lots of forms. We have found out that we no longer need icsi as the hubby's sperm is better than his previous test, the nurse seemed really shocked by the results and so were we....
Ive got my prescription for the drugs today so i just feel so much closer now then i did yesterday, now the excitement is really setting in. Also i could be starting my treatment on the 25th of this month if the recipient is in the same situation as me as ive just finished my cycle but the nurse did say she would get back to me to let my know about that one. We're going away for a couple of days tomorrow before all the treatment starts in full swing.
Mrs-H Just wanted to say thankyou for my good luck
Well ladies im off to finish off packing the few odds and sods 
good luck to you all
Ruth xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Great News Ruth ..... Will you be D/R  or just starting on stimming ? just asking as i got my dates today and start stimming in 3 weeks so was wondering if we would be cyclying very close together, 

Hope you have a lovely few days away now we have the dates me and Dh are looking for something last minute, Might have to be eurostar as don't want to go too far as i only want to be away 3-4 days max, 
Got furry babies so i will miss them, 

Your little boy is so cute, 
Keep positive his soon to have a baby brother or sister     

Sara xxxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Mrs-H -  Thankyou for the complement about my son being cute and i have to agree with you hun   
I will let you know what itenary i was given today because i am still a bit confused by it all   
On day 21 i will start with nasal spray twice a day (if it happens this month it will be the 25th Aug) thats when i have to book in for a baseline scan. Then it says Day 28/30- Period will start within the next 7-10 days. Baseline scan- Monday morning 8-9am. Injection teach following day (if baseline scan normal)-Tuesday. Day 8 of injections scan one week later Tuesday 8-9am. Day 11 of injections Friday 8-9am. then it says something about if the scan shows that the follicles are not ready for egg collection I will need more scans the following week. when the follicles are ready for egg collection we will give you details of when to have the final injection to release the eggs,when to stop taking my nasal spray,and how to prepare of the procedure.....
Sorry if i bored you with all that but that is my itenary im confused by it all HELP....  No im sure i will  be fine once im there. We are only going away till Friday just to have a little break incase the drugs make me feel a bit YUCKIE.....I hope we get to be cycle buddies.
Take care
Ruth xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Ruth, 

I understand ish,   
You are starting to down reg on your cycle day 21, ( they will scan you to see what your womb is looking like )  the nasal spray is not very nice tasting so make sure you have some mints at hand or something like that,  So after 7-10 days of sniffing you peiord will start, so if you start on DR on 25th    then it should be round  1-3rd sept if i'm reading right 

Once you have your period you are haivng a scan usally day 3 of bleed,  ~ shame they can't teach you the injections that day as you have to go up twice in a row, ( might be worth asking ? ) 

Just a little tip i am terrible with needles a real big baby  so i am having a pen like thing with all the stuff already in it just push the button and go   ..... Some woman say the injections dont hurt just a little scary the 1st one it's hard to know what to do but i am sticking with the pen thing i think, 

then depending on how you react to the drugs  ( stimms) they plan on egg collection mm around  w/c 18th sept ?? or could it be w/c 11th sept because that's the week i am having egg collection,    

, it's hard to work out as we are guessing when af will be, 

I feel so very lucky to only have to start stimmulation drugs and no D/R mind you being on the pill for 3 months hasnt been fun  , 

I start my injections on 30th Aug for around 10 days  so we will be on the stimms together  my 1st go as well, so i can be your cycle buddy for that part, 

Right better get some breakfast and get the dog out ~ guess what it's raining but my libby dosent care rain or shine she wants to go out    

Sara xxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Dolphin - sounds like you are on the long protocol hon, the same as I was.  I started d/regging on 1 June and had e/c on 28 June so it is only a month and it does actually go quite quickly - its the 2WW that drags and drags.  It all sounds very confusing now but once you start, you'll know exactly what to do.  Good luck to you xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Panda well done on 8 weeks today


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks Hon - Got the Midwife coming at 10am to do the booking in appointment - have frantically cleaned the house   and now must go and get myself looking decent!  Will pop back after and let you know what happened....


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Panda 

How did it go ?? bet your still chatting away ~ lol how very exciting 

What to know all about it 

sara xxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Actually Mrs_H I was still chatting when you posted that cos she didn't turn up until 11am - she got held up at the hospital.  She was really really nice.  Gave me my bounty pack which is full of information, asked me loads and loads of questions about my health and about the ICSI.  We chatted about that and how lucky I am for it to work first time and that my clinic (Essex Fertility Centre) is doing really really well at the moment and there are lots of babies being born at my maternity hospital conceived through treatment at HH.  She said I looked a bit thin   but she didn't know me before treatment and I am slim - I went to the gym 4-5 times a week and worked really hard and ate very very healthily - I'm not skinny or anything - healthy size 10/small 12.  I lost weight in hospital because my tummy was so squashed I couldn't eat and at the moment I am eating 6/7 times a day to stave off the nausea and cos I am STARVING so there is not much else I can do - she said the beans are leeching everything from my body so I will feel tired and I probably will lose a bit of weight at the beginning.  My work clothes are definitely tighter around the tummy area so I know that that is definitely bigger!

I have automatically been booked in for a nuchal scan (the one that measures the fluid on the back of hte babies neck to check for Down's Syndrome).  I questioned why as I am not in the "at risk" group and she said they automatically do it now for twins and as of next year all pregnant women will have it done - at the moment they have to pay for it.  My best mate is a midwife and she told me to ask for one or have it done privately.  That's booked for 7 September, the day my DH goes to Spain on a stag weekend - and its really hard to change it so Mum will come with me and DH will have to wait until 20 weeks to see his little beans x  I've already booked my private room at the maternity hospital its £120 a night but DH wanted to pay for me to go private at the Portland Hospital in London, which I was going to do but then we found out it was twins so I said it was a waste of good money - so I'm sure he won't begrudge paying £120 a night for a night or two  

We talked about natural birth v c-section and I said I really really wanted to try for a natural birth and she said good as long as babies were both ok and the first one is head down then there shouldn't be a problem.  Talked about breast feeding which I said I absolutely want to do and realise it won't be easy but there is only one reason why women have breasts and that to feed their babies - Im a bit of an earth mother in that respect, I can't understand why people don't want to do it - but we all have different opinions and that's what makes life interesting.

Have I bored you enough yet?  I better go and put some dinner on starting to get hungry and the big man will be home from work soon - Venison steaks and Jacket Spuds and veg tonight yum yum xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello ladies, 

Panda- glad you enjoyed your visit from the midwife, i have my third appointment with mine tomorrow. Although i have gained a good few belly and boobie inches i've only gained 2 ounces since treatment finished, thought i'd gained a lot more. I am with you on the breast feeding. Though i have just purchased an Adiri breastbottle nurser which is shaped like a breast so that my dh can have the occassional feed, it says that you can switch between breast and bottle without upsetting or confusing baby, it costs aroud £20 but worth the money if it works so that dh gets some feeding bonding time with baby. Hows the ohss? getting better everyday i hope.

Mrs H - good luck with your forthcoming cycle. I had the pre filled auto pen, it was so simple to use 1) set the dose, 2) pop the needle into your skin, 3) press the button, 4) count to ten and your done. The hardest bit was popping the needle into the skin.
Dh and i have decided that we will find out the sex of the baby if they can tell us at the next scan, but we are not sure about telling everyone if we do find out.

Dolphin - it all sounds far more complicated than it actually is, before i started i thought OMG but it wasn't as bad when i actually got going. I'd ask if they could schedule your injection training  for the same day as your baseline to save you having to make another trip especially if you have to travel a bit of a way.

Kia - hope your scan went well today and that you've been give the green light to start stimms on Monday.

kellydallard - hope that your coping with the d/r ok

Fluffy - hope that your well hun. Not long till your op now.

Vicky - how are you hunni, did i read somewhere that you had starte dthe pill in prep for you cycle.?

to anyone i've missed hope that your all ok.

Kay


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Fuzzier - Feeling much better thank you, still got a bit of fluid apparently but hopefully its on its way down the loo!  Just feel tired and nauseous now - good old hormones!  As I am having two I also intend to swop between the boob and bottle cos I will definitely need some help and the plan is to feed on on the breast and the other on the bottle by DH or someone else and then next feed swop them over.  I'll have to have a look at the bottle you mentioned.


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Panda, 

Wow sounds like you and your midwife had a great time..... loads of informtion there !! ~ must have been really exciting and making it feel so real, really nice she came to your house is she private midwife or nhs ? 

that's a shame about Dh being away for your 20 week scan, are you going to get any addictional one's done, like 3d/4d ? if me and Dh are ever lucky enough to get pregnant we have a place near us that dose a package 

Just to give you an idea of costs etc as i'm sure Dh might want to see babies, you can also have a DVD for the scans, 

Self Referral Pregnancy Ultrasound 

Early dating/viability scan from 6 weeks onwards  £50.00 
Nuchal Translucency scan without blood test  £70.00 
Nuchal Translucency scan with blood test  £120.00 
Anomaly scan from 20 weeks onwards  £70.00 
Growth and well-being scan  £60.00 
Growth and well-being scan using 3D/4D with earlier scan at KMI  £120.00 
Growth and well-being scan using 3D/4D without earlier scan at KMI  £150.00 

Pregnancy Packages  
1. Anomaly scan and 34 week Growth and well-being scan  £110.00 
2. Anomaly scan and Growth and well-being scan with 3D/4D  £180.00 
If you have your Nuchal Translucency scan with us then we offer:  
3. Anomaly scan and 34 week Growth and well-being scan  £80.00 
4. Anomaly scan and Growth and well-being scan with 3D/4D  £140.00 


So pleased it's going so well, are you back to work Monday? just so exciting and really lovely to hear how your progress is going, 

Fuzzier: Thank you so much for the advise about the auto pen as Dh leaves so early most morning i may need to do them myself so the easier the better 

How's everyone else doing ??

    

xxx Sara xxx


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi all, just thought I'd join this thread if thats o.k, I have got my appt with clinic on Monday to have my counseling, then see the TX nurse and then have tests done. 
We did ask to do as much a poss on the same day  just hope we can take it all in.

Does anyone have an idea of how long things take after all the tests and counseling etc? Just wondering what the next bit might be after everything on Monday.

Also I have filled out the forms on my looks etc that I got after my consultation but when do you get that form (where you write a bit about yourself for possible resulting children will see), is that just before your start TX?

Love all the pg tickers on here at the mo, very encouraging 

Love CJ x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Cj, 

& welcome to the eggshare thread ~ what hospital are you under ? it's so hard to say how soon things can move along for some ladies on her it happened very quick in a matter for 8 weeks but for some me being one it takes a little longer i think i have waited 12 weeks now and still have 20 days till my treatment starts, 

As the blood test are not run of the mill they tend to take around 2-3 weeks to all come back, 
Once these are back and everything being fine    they then try to match you, You might be put on the pill at this stage some do some don't, Once matched you should be given dates to start, bear in mind the other lady may have to wait for her period & things so there could be a hold up, 


I was given the green form you mentioned when i had my bloods done,  Has you DH has his HIV, Hep B & C ? as i believe these will need to be done as well, and a SA if needed, 

Yes it's wonderful to see the pg tickers gives us all hope ... we have had a few recently and hoping it will rub off, 

Hope this helps a little looking forward to getting to know you better 
xxx Sara xxx


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi Sara, thanks for that, very helpful.
We are with Sailsbury clinic, I had my other tx's with Bristol who are amazing but they don't offer egg-sharing there so this is nearest place for us.
We have had HIV etc tests in the past but I would think they would need to be done all again. DH does need to do a SA but I forgot to ask if it will be done on monday but they did say our tests will be done then so I'm hoping that means his SA too as it's a 3 hr round trip so he won't want to go there again just for a that.

Also (if I can ask you another ques? ) is it me who has to get my cycle in line with recepeint or the other way around? Just wondering as the drugs cost a lot anyway and if I have to buy more while recipeint gets sorted out it could be weeks of d/r . 
Sorry if that sounds scrooge-like but need to know we have enough money in place beforehand, and this isn't something I thought about 
I would have thought if I was going through the EC bit it's easier to get someone to fit in with me..   ..?

Love CJ x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Cj, 

I would def give the clinic a quick call to see if DH can do his SA  my DH had his done on the day off consutation, If his ok to have it done i think they advise you to Restrain  from any intercourse for 48-72 hours, to make sure you get the best result, 
Sadly they like you to be in line with recepeint, i think it is easier for them, some woman how ever who are needed donor eggs don't have periods anymore so it's just a case of getting there womb ready so no real delays, 

I think they do try there best to make sure that your not d/r for too long i think 10-14 days my clinic don't D/R but i am nearly on my 3th pack of pills without a break so this has caused me problems with water retention and PMT    sadly this was due to my 1st recipeint didnt want to go ahead with treatment, 2nd recipeint had just had her cycle so i am waiting the extra 21 days 

It's very frustrating when there are delays, i got to the point where i nearly called the clinic and said sod it i want my own cycle i can't wait any longer, 
But then when i had a call to say my 2nd recipeint jumped for joy said yes stright away i knew it was worth the wait and i wouldnt have it any other way, 

It's hard but we are all here to support you,  it's amazing how much information we pick up along the way,
I'm sure we will be picking your brains about you lovely twin boys !!     

I would speak to the clinic about the intended cost as well as i was under the impression if i egg shared i would pay a basic package of around £600, but some how we are at £1600 which we were lucky we had saved but would have been a shock if we didnt so make sure they tell you in detail how much you pay, 
My clinic is SEFC, i am the only one eggsharing at that clinic on this thread at the moment,  not sure if we have any other Sailsbury ladys, 
With regards to the HIV, Hep B,C you need this done every 6 months at my clinic some accept yearly, 

very best of luck Cj, 
xxx Sara xxx


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Thanks for the info Sara (and good luck) I always find I get more info off the ladies on this site than I ever do from the clinics, I guess they do it day in day out so forget some people have no clue. At least now I can go armed with lots of questions to ask, I'm worried about drugs cost as I did think it would be around the 600 mark as I have always respond well to d/r and stimms and I have been lucky that my TX cycle has gone like clock work.

Forgot say in earlier post   with your cycle, hope it goes smoothly, and there are no more delays I can imagine it's so stressful. 
I find it strange that someone would pull out last minute especially as I know there are so many women needing donor eggs. Sounds like you 2nd recipent is over the moon to have you  though so maybe that was meant to be   still must be awful to be messed about.

I hope I feel a bit better after talking to our nurse, it's costing 2070 pounds anyway to ES so that is what we have put by from saving, if it's more much more than that we will have to rethink, it sounds like one of those thing though you can't tell what the cost will be until your matched and starting TX.

Will give the clinic a ring just to check about the SA.

You can pick my brains about my twins but you might not find much as it's all turned to mush  Always feel bit cautious about posting on certain threads as i have been so lucky to have them and so many are still struggling on but if anything they are my reason for trying again, there so wonderful, really hope/wish you girls get your dreams too 

Love CJ x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

CJ, 

You mustnt worry we are all here to achieve what you have a baby or two ! so don't worry about posting it would be wrong off us, 
I have heard most clinics like you to have had children before you eggshare you dont have to but this is a good thing as your recepeint knows your eggs work so to speak, 

My 1st recepeint just took over a week to say yes or no i was just told she didnt want to have treatment this year so i guess thats why, 

I am looking at having blasyocyst (sp) i will ask more about it when we go on the 30th just want to give it my best shot, 
Thanks for the luck i am storing it all up !   

It's good also that you have had a cycle before so know kinda whats going on and what it feels like, must admit i'm a big baby so am having the auto pen ! hope this is less painful ??
I have told my mum about it all she is acting like i told her i am pregnant bless her she is really excited my sister has a baby due in Nov so i would love to be pregnant before baby comes along, think it would help me handle it considering its my much younger sister, 

Good luck to you too hun 
Speak soon 
sara xxxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Mrs_H - the scan my DH is going to miss is my nuchal and dating scan which is between 12 and 13 weeks.  I have another scan on 24 August at clinic to seeif fluid has finally gone but they will also look at beans to.  And then I have my dating scan on 7 September and then my 20 week scan will be on 30 October and DH will defo be home for that.  Thanks for the info on prices for scans though, very helpful.  We are probably gonna have a 4D one done later on but we don't want to know their sex and sometimes it is a bit a giveaway with these scans.  The midwife is a community midwife on the NHS - I am not allowed a private one cos of having twins (gutted about that as I had been given a number of a really good one by my best mate who is also a midwife) and I;m really lucky cos she is young and gentle and really understanding - although I will probably only see her once or twice as ALL IVF pregnancies are classed as high risk so will have most of my appointments with my consultant!

Hi CJ welcome to the thread - in answer to your question about drugs and who is the lead - you are the lead person so the recipient has to follow your cycle, I presume that they put her on the pill to mimic yours - also do you pay for your drugs if you egg share?  That was part of my package - we  paid £1,000 part egg share fee, the £103 HFEA fee (which has to paid every cycle), £1,300 for DH's PESE/TESA operation and a few other minor things of which I can't remember now but it cost us £2,633 in total.  I had to stimm for a few days longer as my follicle weren't big enough so had to get a few extra drugs and still didn't have to pay for them.  I am at the Essex Fertility Clinic on the outskirts of London and I do believe they are quite expensive compared to other clinics but its only 10 mins drive from our house and it worked first time.  We are sooooo lucky.

Anyway today is a poo day for me.  I have cried on and off all day.  I just feel really really tired and want to curl up in a ball.  I am sick of the trapped wind and pains up my backside from the fluid and Cyclogest and generally just feeling really really sorry for myself.  It is my best mate's wedding on Saturday down in Somerset and I feel really bad by saying I have NO enthusiasm to go and the thought of a 3 hour car journey tomorrow is worrying me cos of the nausea.  I am having to eat every hour or so and will have to take loads of food with me but we aren't going to until the evening cos DH is working so am worrying about finding something to eat when we get there.  Am worrying that I will have to eat dry crackers in church to stop me chundering.  Am worried that I am gonna cry all day cos I am sooo happy for her and she will look beautiful and my bloody hormones are driving me nuts.  Sorry this is such a me rant, I should stop.  I should be grateful for everything that has happened not laying in bed like a snivelling waster


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Sorry I've not been in for a bit, I've been trying to keep my step children busy. Only 3weeks left of summer holidays.

I had my D/R scan on Wednesday and all is fine, my recipient doesn't need to D/R so she was waiting for me, she started her drugs for her lining yesterday so i can start stimms on sunday. And they've said egg collection will be either the 25th or the 28th, it's all come round so quickly.

Love and luck to all.
Kim.x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow Kim , that is really quick but i'm pleased all is going to plan, 
I have a lovely nephew coming in the morning staying till Monday so am planning on things to do with him 
we have a place called digger land were they kids get to drive jcb type things and dig dirt he loves it, also he loves looking at our fish we have a large garden pond he has his own fish in it so we spend quite some time there but then i'm out of ideas we might make cakes or biscuits, 

Sounds like you have been having fun ! 

Sara xxxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Sara - It's great that it's all going to plan this time because last time i was D/R'ing for nearly 3months while waiting for my recipient.

We've done the cake making thing already, and had days out. I took them to the seaside last week and it rained all day    poor kids were soaked, i had to go and buy them new clothes while we were there because it was that bad. 
They're both in that teenage stage were everything is boring ( my step daughter is 12 and my step son is 15 )
I'm taking them to London for the day tomorrow and ice skating and paintballing next week.

They're great kids and i love them to bits, it's lovely when they're off school and i get to spend more time with them but while I'm going through the treatment it gets a bit tirering.

Kim.x


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi thanks for the welcome Panda, congrats on having twins, you are in for a real treat, having twins is amazing 

Sara thanks for putting up that thread all about egg-shairng I found it very useful and have a few more questions for the nurse now that I didn't think about before.
Also I'm a big baby with needles etc but I found that the auto pen hurt like crazy, I had it on my first go, so on my next 2 goes after I asked for the needles to inject myself, and it was much better, you don't feel the needle at all and then I just injected very slowly and it was fine.
I have heard others say the injection pen worked for them and it didn't hurt so I guess you have to wait and see 
I hated having EC for me that was unbelievably painful and nearly put me off trying ICSI again but I'm having a GA this time so I'm hoping the whole thing will be a bit less painful all round.
It is very hard when others are pg when your going through TX, esp family, my sister was cooking number 4! when we had out first go and it failed that was mid-august and baby arrived in the Nov so it was very hard to deal with, I really hope you get your BFP.

Hi Kim, great news about your scan hope thing carry on going well for you. Good luck

Well I have called the clinic and they have said DH can't do SA when we come for appt as they only do them in the morning (something about only having a room to do the deed in before 12pm).
I told her my DH wouldn't do a 3 hr trip just to dropped off some   so she said if we could get a pot then he could do it at home and bring it in but I said we lived too far away for that (as it needs testing within the hr) so she basically told us that he would have to do his sample somewhere between leaving home and getting to the hossie   , but he just can't do the deed at the hossie. So that will be an interesting journey  . Luckily DH isn't bothered about doing samples , I know some men are but DH is good like that, will do most things I ask bless ...just got to find somewhere to do it now 

Love CJ x


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello Ladies
Got back from my mini break last night and ive got so much washing to get done just for a couple of days away. You need another break after all the washing  
Mrs-H  It seems alot more clearer now you've explained it better for me. I think i will have to invest in some extra strong mints as ive got to have the nasal spray twice a day 
What is the baseline scan all about?
I will be having my injections in a pen like thing also, the nurse had one to show me the other day but i will have to get the DH to but the actual injection into it because like you im am also scared of injections,each time i have a blood test i nearly draw blood on DH cause i grip him that tight around the neck (I have long nails aswell)  
I got given a dvd also to show you how to do the injections and she did say that if i felt comfortable with just watching the dvd i would'nt have to go in to be taught how to do it so i will let you know how that goes.
I hope we get to be doing injections together then at least we can compare notes on the easiest ways to inject   But im still waiting to hear if i will be starting this month or not. The longer it goes on the more unlikely its looking for me starting this month  I will keep my fingers crossed.)



Panda-It does seem like a long way off for me at the minute but like you said it will go really quickly. 
Im sure you will get your up and down days , especially if your in pain and obviously the hormones all combined together is enough to make anyone feel pretty low.It does'nt mean that you are ungrateful it just means that you are human hun as your body is going through such a massive change. I hope that your feeling a bit better in yourself now? 


Fuzzier- Ive been given a dvd to show me how to do the injections so hopefuly if i feel comfortable with watching that i wont have to make an extra journey to the hospital. But if i still think i would like to be shown what to do by a nurse i think i will make sue its combined with another appoinment just to try and save a few pennies as we all know this kind of treatment is not cheap. Oh and congratulations im sorry it was'nt any sooner.

Well i should probably go and get the washing put on while my liitle boy is having a nap
Take care all
Ruth xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

CJ, 

I am so pleased the thread helped you, ~ i always go the the clinic with a list of questions i have some more now and it dosent help i talk for england you may have guessed so need to write them down as i would forget, 

Regarding hubbys   test we had to do one on the way to the hospital once it was so funny we tried to do the deed in the car i was holding up the map Dh had a blanket and i just kept laughting which was not helping ~ time was ticking on i was not sure we was going to manage but but finally we did and then i put the little bottle thing inbetween my (.)Y(.) ~ we laugh about it now but i was scared for people seeing or getting arrested etc 

Hope all goes well as DH dosent mind doing them it shoud make it a lot easier    
Now i am scared about the injections full stop i have some emla cream that numbs the area think i will use that a few times till i'm used to it, 

Just one more thing thank god It's Friday !! xxxx

Xxx Sara xxX 


Hi Ruth, 

Hope you had a lovely break i know what you mean about washing ! i must admit i am quite lazy and use the tumble dryer   , so less ironing !!   

This scan is  ultrasound it should be performed on days two to four  prior to your stimulation drugs,  This they use it to check for ovarian cysts, and check you lining, sadly this scan is donw whist you are bleeding, i havent had it one done yet but thats the scan i am lease looking forward too, 

Hoping that you hear real soon about when you can start ~ it's hard when you in Limbo not knowing,


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Mrs-H  
I use the tumble dryer aswell but mine always seems to need ironing aswell, i must be doing something wrong no ironing sounds great to me 
I know this sounds stupid but i take it the baseline scan is done internally? While bleeding? Its bad enough when your not bleeding with an internal but while bleeding   That will be one .more thing for me to dread. Oh the things us women have to do... 
Im just off to watch the dvd. This should be fun...


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes sadly internally with a probe scan thing ~ Yes your right the things us woman do i know this sounds like to much information but i'm worried about it all being neat and tidy down there, i could never have it wax   i had my arm pits done once and couldnt bear the pain, but as i have to have so many scans it worrys me as i don't want to get shaving rash owww that really is too much info    Sorry ladies 

The Dvd sounds good not sure if i would feel comfortable watching it gosh i really am a wimp ! Sadly i am a little freaked out that when i go on the 30th they just get Dh to inject me without praticing on an orange (madness)   

Keep thinking in my head it will all be worth it and i just can not wait to get started, but still scared, 

Sara xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya ladies, 

Just wanted to say you are all brilliant on here, you make everything sound easy to deal with, and although we not done anything but blood tests yet, you all make it sound bearable!!

Thanks girls!! Cant wait to join this thread properly, whenever it will be!
xxxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Mrs-H  Oh well i was hoping it was going to be a belly scan but no such luck 
I find with keeping myself neat and tidy i use a battery leg and bikini trimmer. It does'nt cut down to bare skin so does'nt cause the shaving rash which you get with a razor. Sorry if that was tmi but its nice for us ladies to feel abit more comfortable with all the uncomfortable things we have to through...
The dvd was'nt bad at all it did'nt show them doing the injections it just shows you how to hold it and how to put the syringe into the pen like thing, and how to get rid of air bubbles.
Another question do you know if anyone is having problems with getting into the chat room?

Hello Kateag  This site is a very helpful thing it helps me so much which im sure it does all the other ladies on here aswell. You have the same problem as me hun secondary infertility as we have a 21 month old son who was born after 10 years of trying. How old is your DD? 
We thought we needed icsi up until Tuesday when we found out that DH sperm is actually good enough now for ivf only not icsi aswell.
Hope you enjoy this site as much as me hun
Take care
Ruth xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Ruth what a good idea !! think i may very well get one of them!   As ladys have to share good advise on these bits ~ i mean they forget to mention this in the books on ivf  , 

I'm not to hot on the chat Room ~ Nicky may be able to offer advise she is looking after the thread whist Emily is away, 

I glad you found the Dvd useful, Like you i found the site a god send and everyone is so lovely and kind, 
Honest feel free to ask any questions i do all the time i have pcik up so much in such a short space of time, 
I didn't know about eggshare till April now look at me   only 18 days till i start !    

 
xxx Sara xxx


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Oh Sara you have given me a good giggle tonight with your in-car-experience   From now on whenever I see a couple in there car hiding behind a big map I'll know what there up too 
Just got me wondering though, why did you stuck sample between your (.)(.)  ? Is it necessary 
Sorry if I scared you about the injections  I really am the biggest baby when it comes to needles and pain so you will be fine Hun, also your legs do seem to get used to it after awhile (or maybe it was a mind over matter thing, thinking about having to do it for so long was def worse than doing it )


Hi kateag this site is brilliant , as I was saying when I joined this thread the other day I have learnt far more from the FF women (and some men ) then any of the consultants and Dr's we have seen.
Wish you all the best with your TX and look forward to hearing all about it. We are going for bloods etc on Monday, so are probably about the same stage as you...?

Hi Ruth, just joined this thread so wanted to say Hi (hope you had a good hols ) and good luck with your TX, hope I didn't scare you too about the injection pen, as I said to Sara I'm a big baby so I'm sure you girls will be fine.
Great news about your DH's Sperm improving everything helps and you will save a bit of money now too hopefully. Hoping my DH's sperm will have improved a bit as he's on countless pills and reflexology sessions. Then again all the other things haven't worked, did your DH do anything differently which may have helped? Always on the look out for things which may help Hubby's  

Love CJ x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Cj ~ just quickly is that short for something i had a good friend called Cj her name was carla jade, i never rememeber any1 calling her anything but cj i even called her C ~ how lazy is that !   

With the Sperm sample i think they advise you keep it warm at body temp ~ However when Dh did the 1st one about 2-3  years ago i didnt know anything about it all really we didnt get it all in the pot   but never mentioned it too them ~ i chucked it in my hand bag and got stuck in traffic when to the wrong department i am not sure i got it there in the hour and guess what it came back Normal , well average, at the time we were oh thats good, 

The 2nd test Dh had was about 6-7 months back you know the car one   well we got it to the hospital within 10 minutes i keep it warm and it was a complete sample it came back poor     this was a big shock as DH is very fit and healthy he takes omega 3,6,9  and zita west vitmen he dosent drink never smoked, did everythinbg right ! 
Thats was with the NHS we then decided to go private within 2 weeks DH did another test this time in a little room with a few  Mags to have a look at if he wanted ~ yes they have porn !! some clinics even have a dvd player !     Hubby said he didnt use them i dont mind if he did ! 
To cut the long story short DH   was above average ! ~ this dosent make any sense to me why it was so different but i am very happy it was, 

I hope that you too will have a good surprice and Dh sample will have improved, 

Right off to watch BB now and get to bed soom my mum & nan are coming early i have to get up and do all the house work i hate it when i might get inspected   

Love to you 
Sara xxxxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello CJ  Welcome to the site hun,i was'nt scared by what you mentioned about the injection pens like you im just scared of injections full stop. They never get any easier even with all the blood tests ive had lately... The only thing my hubby has changed is he does'nt smoke anymore but when we concieved with our son we were both smoking at least 20 cigarettes each but i gave up when i found out i was pregnant because i did'nt think i could get pregnant naturally so did'nt want to give up smoking, but i had a reason to when i got pregnant. So have no tips for you hun regarding hubby's sperm because if he does'nt smoke then thats the only thing thats different with my DH. Im sure everything you are doing hun is great, sorry i could'nt be more help

Sara  I think we will have to write an ivf book ourselves saying how to look neat and tidy for treatment    I will have to check with the chat room thing as it might just be my system playing up for me again... 


I dont really want to bring this up so all i will say is has anyone read the Sun yesterday or today? Im not going to bring it up if no one else knows what the hell im going on about.....Please reply if you know what i mean and if you dont i promise im not going mad... 
Take care all
Ruth xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Hun. Have read the Sun today yes. My mum almost dived on me to make sure she told me before I saw it. 

So Sad, so so sad.

I dont really know what to say. xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I saw this yesterday too, My mum told me about it and showed me the paper, Very sad, But like they said something that's never happened before so is very very rare! 

x xx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Kateag and Nicky1  It is extremely sad and im sorry i went a long way around it but the last thing i wanted to do was make anyone feel uncomfotable thats why i wanted to know if anyone had read it first before i just came out with it but Nicky1 you are right about it being very very rare.
Thankyou for replying xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Ruth i felt the same i read it but didnt want to mention it as we are all about to undergo treatment, 
It's so so very sad  like Nicky has said very rare (thank god) Dh is very scared of me doing ivf as i have pcos & have a high chance of getting OHSS after reading Panda was in hospital for 9 days it's made me a bit worried i brought so much water yesterday from sainsbury 35 litres they had to get a guy to take it to my car ~ just want to make sure i do drink 2-3 litres a day as i never drink tap water snob i know i didnt want to run out ! 

Think i over done it thou as i got up twice in the night to wee and i never get up but trying to get my bosy use to the extra litre and as i usally only drink about 1-1.5 litres i also started drinking a glass of milk will up this when i start stimms and been having more protein everything i learn from this board so i am hoping any praying i can avoid OHSS as this can be dangerous and very painful in full swing, 

Must of got out the wrong side of bed all this doom & gloom, My mum & nan are coming down this morning and later my sister is bring down my Nephew i am having him till Monday, and yes it's raining he will not be impressed his such an outside little man his 3 on 20th aug, 

Can i ask has anyone got a bot of a cold i keep getting a running nose and feel cold i think it's this weather one minute nice and warm the next chilly !! 

Right off to get some breakfast explain to libby my labrador why mummy isnt taking her out in the pouring rain and hope she understand ! 
speak later lovelys 
xxx Sara xxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Sara  That is why it took me so long to mention it as i did'nt want to make ladies panic as we're all soon to start. I know when i see my nurse i will be asking her more questions as i would be lying if i said this has'nt unsettled me about the whole process.DH has said if im not comfortable we can back out now but i feel like i would be letting myself down, also my DS as i so badly want him to have a brother or sister, and also the lady i will be sharing my eggs with so i think the next couple of days im going to be thinking and reading alot about ivf just to make me feel relaxed about things like i was before reading the paper. I think its going to rain here today as the sky looks so dull, it makes me just want to curl up in front of the radiator and stay in all day but DS needs occupying and plus we need shopping as the cubboards look quite bare...
Will chat later oh and i managed to get onto the chat room, it was my end that was the problem..
Ruth xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

what is it about  I don't read the sun?


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

I didn't read the Sun either? What was it? 

Kim.x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi All

I am putting a link to the story printed in daily Mail but i want to say how my heart goes out to the womans husband & family 

i also want to say IMO this is so very rare and if you do have any concerns or questions or this has worried you , Please seek advise from your clinic and consultant,

I am only putting this as i dont want to write about it this is a very sad story i must warn you before you read,

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/health/healthmain.html?in_article_id=399893&in_page_id=1774

Xxx Sara xxX


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Helen & Kia ~ There was a post in the girl and boy talk area too, heres the link if you want to read it, Don't read it though if you panik easily  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,63745.0.html

Nic x x x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Sorry I have been awol for a while,been away with Michael and Oli has been to his Auntie &Uncles in Wales.
Had a fab time in York with Michael,we just chilled and did our own thing.Missed Oli like mad though. I am abit nervous now though as its my base line scan on Monday and I am coming down with a really bad cold,this happened at the same time on IVF number 1,and I was ill from stimming all the way till the bfn and then some,I just really hope I get better so I have a fighting chance.Got accupuncture on weds coming too.

Will catch up with you all this week

Love to all.

Kelly x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Kelly 

Glad you and you Dh had a nice break away before the madness of this rollercoaster kicks in ahhh bet you missed Oli the moment you left, 

Just wanted to say that sadly i have a bit of a cold at the  moment i think it is soley due to the weather it keeps changing and at the moment i feel really cold but yesterday was sunning in the garden complete madness  

Really hoping it's just a 24-48 hour thing and hoping you feel better very very soon, Try not to worry i know  it's hard keep yourself warm sweetheart !  
xxx Sara xxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello Ladies.

Nicky1 - I saw the links on Girl and Boy talk just after i posted in here. It's very sad and i really feel for her family.

Hope everyone is doing well.

I started stimms tonight, just waiting for D/R side effects to ease off now, hopefully they'll be gone by tomorrow.

Love and luck to all
Kim.x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Keeping everything crossed for you sweetheart !!    
Really hoping this time is the one ! xx

How you doing girls ?

xxx Sara xxx
16 Days to go


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

I woke up without a headache this morning   

( Bye bye nasty Buserelin side effects!  )

Love and luck to all
Kim.x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Kia
Glad to hear ur side affects have loved and left u Oh dear wot have i got coming to me!!

love kelly


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

AAAAARRRRGGGGHHHH !!!

Well the scan showed I have not d/regged fully,this happened on our 1st go too,its v.annoying cos it adds 2 more weeks on. 

So I have had to have the HCG jab out of my fridge to make me ovulate and bring on yet another period!!!So I am not a happy bunny. Will ask my accu gut if he can do anything to help get af here quicker  

Dont know what it was today but I was so nervous and abit    cos it reminded me of last time and bought back bad memories,even though the clinic has moved to a new puporse made building it still feels the same.So yet again I am at that stage where it starts to take over my life and lots of family members are asking how its going and you have to keep repeating yourself knowing they have not got a clue what your on about,and will ask the same question in another few days. Sorry to be on a bit of a downer,its just that cos this cycle is going exactly the same as the last one I am thinking it will end the same.

Kim-great news the d/r side effects are leaving you well alone now!!Good luck with stimms  

Sara-hope you cold is clearing hun,my cold has practically gone now which is great!!

Loads of love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

OH NO WHAT A PAIN IN THE   I AM SO SORRY HUN, 

Do you really have to d/r i don't understand why some clinics you do and some you don't could they not just let you start the stimms after this bleed ~ my heart goes out to you babe i know what delaying thign is like, 
We are here for you kel but i would def call the clinic and ask if you have an option not to d/r  

Sara xxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks hunny.

I know what you mean about madness,all clinics are so different arent they?? As soon as I get my next af they will book me a scan for when its due to finish,if that scan shows I have properly d/regged then I can go on to stimm.Dont know if its different if I am on Long protocol??!!I am abit thick really

Kelly x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Sorry hun i'm a little confused i thought they were going to start you down regging again ~ here's hoping at your scan ( think it must be the baseline) to check no cycst and you womb is clear and ready to start building up again etc ~ i think ! 

sending you lots of luck hoping all will be ok .... Do let us know when you scan is hoping the injections isnt too painful and AF dosent play up ! 

xxx Sara xxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

hello

Kelly sorry to hear wot a hassel ur having atm,lets hope its a good sign,good things come to those who wait! We all need a gold star for wot we have to be put through with delays etc goodluck with scan and i hope they give u the news ur after,oh the joys i have to look forward to 

love kelly


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Kelly - so sorry about your scan!!!  least they haven't started you off on stims when you aren't ready!!  do u inject or sniff for DR's  our clinic always recommend injections if you don't DR properly on the sniffers as your more guarenteed to get the correct dose..
Helen x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks so much for all your replies,your a lovely lot   dont know what I would do without you!!

Helen-I am on injections(buserelin aka supercur) same thing happened last time so maybe its not the drug for me.Hopefully I wont ever have to d/r again after this cycle 

Kelly x

On another note I think I am gonna contact **** to get the results of my recipient from my 1st cycle cos my clinic wont tell me untill a year after the donation   and I just want to know.


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Kelly - Ohhh I seee,  I had a cycle which got cancelled as the DR's hadn't done their thing and they had started me on stims whilst my body was still trying to ovulate!!  they stopped me only 4 days into stims and then I had to wait for AF and start all over again on day 21, luckily the next time I was fine!!  I'll keep everything crossed for you!!  but do know how frustrating it is when your ready to go!
H xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

good luck hun, hope you get sorted soon. Not had the delays of treatment yet, as not even started but i can imagine how annoying it must be for you.

xxxxx


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi girls, well had my mum staying this weekend so as PC is in the guest room I haven't been able to get on for a couple of days. 

Anyhow had appt yesterday, went really well the nurse seem to think she could get in started towards the end of this yr aiming for EC in Jan . We were led to believe the list was a yr wait (and thats to egg-sharing not receiving eggs) so DH and I were very excited about that. Even better though we had a SA done and for everytime we have had it done in the past they have been rubbish on motility, less that 10% motility and they were sluggish and 0% progression so really bad. Well the man came in to tell us that IVF would be fine with DH's sperm the sample was boarderline with motility but everything else was great   we then told him we were there to have ICSI not IVF but he told us if we wanted to change to IVF with that sample result we could   amazing , we won't be though we will still have ICSI because of the bad results in the passed but just so encouraging that it's improved so much, up to 42% motility now and progression is normal  He did say it could change on the next SA etc which I totally understand but as we have have 3 10% motility SA in a row in the pass few yrs I'm so pleased to see a change especially after DH has been taking vits and reflexology and doing allsorts.

Also had 10 vials of blood taken  nearly drained me I think   had the HIV one do too while I was there as planning to get tx in before the end of 6 mths, really excited now.

Sara getting the sample was a nightmare, hossie toilets (yuck) and it took him 25 mins I was dying outside waiting for him, as so many people went in and out, poor bloke, think the car in a private spot will be the better option next time 
CJ are my initials, haven't got an exciting first name, was going to be called Cherry or Lola at first but they couldn't decided so my uncle named me.

Hi Kelly, so sorry to hear about your scan, must be awful, I hope the next few weeks go quickly for you and you can get stimming soon   

Hi Ruth, no my hubby doesn't smoke anyway, but thanks for thinking for me, I always ask as we have tried most things, although as you can see from my post DH's sample was the best we have ever had, fingerscrossed it gets better or at least stays that good.

Can I ask someone, when you start TX is that when you get the "green form" or do clinic do it differently as I have filled out a form about hair colour etc and about my hobbies and a bit about me but it was very rough and general and when I spoke to the councilor she told me that was the form that any resulting child would see. I thought I had to write and more personal letter for that saying why I did egg sharing and anything else about children I have etc.

Love CJ x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

hello

CJ so pleased to read how much of a improvment ur hubbie has had with his SA well done!!I hope it continues to improve for u both.
I also woundered about the green form to as i start downregging in 3days and i havent had it yet??At my clinic but i no clinic differ but they give it to u wen u go and collect ur meds which for me will be friday..goodluck hunnie!

love kelly


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi Kelly (endometriosislass) Good luck for your cycle too   , not long until you start, hope you get that form on Friday then, can you let me know if you do then I will just leave it until I start TX.
I guess so much can happen before you even get to TX that they don't ask you to fill it out until your cycling.

Hope everything goes well with your d/r 

Hi to everyone else, it's a bit quiet on here, maybe I scared everyone away   

Love CJ x


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello Cj - You have'nt scared me away   
DH has another sample to give tomorrow so then we shall see if its still good enough just for ivf. Im hopeful it has'nt changed as he only had his other test in April and there's nothing that changed since then so fingers crossed...I was pleased to see your DH had the same as mine (one minute its icsi then ivf)

aweeze - Glad to see you on here. Look forward to chatting with you again real soon

Hello to all the other ladies on here aswell

Ruth xx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

kelly-just wanted to wish you lots of luck hunni with this tx.you may remember when i had a long delay from sniffing and it didnt work and then had to stim longer aswell and it seemed to take forever hunni but dont worry you will get there in the end hunni.fingers crossed for you and will keep checking on things.lol.xxx. 

goodluck to everyone else going through or beging your journey on e/s.dont give up girls as it sometimes just takes a little while but you will get there i am sure.lol.xxx

lol.lisa.xxxxx.


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Lovelies,

Sorry been a bit quite not like me at all my dh had yesterday & today off so have been busy finsihed the house before treatment starts we moved in last oct/nov time and have changed everything except the bathroom so it's been a big task for now we are painting the spare room white and getting rid of the artex yes our whole house was filled from top to bottom every wall every ceiling with artex a bit too much 

The hard thing is i so want to go and decorate the spare room but i keep thinking in 6 weeks i will know the outcome so not long to wait,     ,

Hi Ruth ~ Good luck to DH for tomorrow   fingers crossed everything will be ok and you only need IVF,

Cj was meant to write back sooner so sorry to hear poor Dh had to do it in the toilets and it was busy always the way, i think for us the car made it funny yes a little stressful but i just know DH couldnt have done the public toliet thing as he gets so nervous about things like that so well done to yur DH 

& also it must be nice to have had a great improvment .... 
By the way i got my green form a long time ago when i did my bloods but i am still yet to fill it in  i will set some time aside to do it this week,

Catch up soon girls !! 
did i mention 14 days to go   

[br]: 16/08/06, 13:28tweetie wonderful to see your ticker & scan photo ~  xxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

mrs-h-thanks hunni i hope it gives everyone abit of hope for the future and that dreams can come true even if it does take that little bit longer but after 5 ivf/es i am proud to be where i am now and say to others it can work.goodluck to you hunni.lol.lisa.xxxx.


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

OMG what a rollercoaster you have been on 5 IVF/es but so glad you keep going bet you are,  
Lisa it's such a lovely story of hope and deterinantion   well done you ...  

  

Sara xxxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi mrs-h-thanks for the message hunni.when you want something badly enough and you know that the clock is ticking it just sends you into overdrive and determined to get exactly what you want aswell.i also enjoyed the thought of helping others which gave me a great sense of wellbeing and hopeful that i might be rewarded with a gift of my own to cherrish aswell.goodluck with your own tx hunni i hope you get what you dream for aswell.lol.xxx.lisa.


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Tweetie - Congratulations hun, i think we were cycle buddies last time round wasn't we?

Sara - Here you are! i haven't seen you for a bit over on Aug/Sep, How are you? only 13days to go.

Ruth - Good luck to you and DH today, fingers crossed for you.

CJ - Thats a great improvement for your DH's SA, well done him!! I've got my DH on zinc and vitC.

Love and luck to all
Kim.x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Hun 

I feel a bit of an Intruder on the  Aug/Sep thread at the moment just waiting to get my 1st jab done then i will really feel apart of it all  

How you doing hun .. Whats it like on the stimms ? ...not long now


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Sara,

I think it works out that as I'm at the end of 2ww you'll be starting it, so we're not far out really.

I'm starting to get uncomfortable on stimms now, can really feel my ovaries growing. Starting to worry about ohss though because on the over IVF's I've been on 150ui's of Menopur and this time I'm on 225ui's, they've upped me this time because on the last few cycles my follies have just stopped growing after a week of stimms and they're not sure why because with the cycles before I've had a good number of eggs (between 9 and 17)

Take care 
Love
Kim.x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Owww time just isnt going fast enough for me   but i know i will get there how i will ever handle the 2ww i never know ~

i did quite well when it was clomid for 4-5 months as i always expected it to be neg so yes i did build a little hope but not much,   

but this time is a whole different story, for weeks i have been having dreams i am pregnant, i have convience myself that it's going to work i have even been thinking about what nursery range we might get,

i am up the top of a very high mountain emotionally ,this has been very stupid of me as i havent even had my 1st injection  ~ i try and believe it may not work but i can't everything tells me it will i know people will think it's great to be postive but surely i should be negitive too   

, this really scares me think i may have to lock myself away for my 2ww as i know i will drive everyone around me crazy esp you ladies  

OHSS is the one thing i fear i think also because we are younger than some ladies we may have an increase risk, The only advise i can give you is to make sure you do drink loads of water i know it's hard but 3 litres should really help flush the drugs around etc and stick to 75g of protein helping  to aid in  you are producing good quality muture eggs and hoping to avoid lots of little ones,    

Your be ok sweetheart i know it's hard because the rollercoaster still has a few more stops yet, but your be ok sweetpea stay strong and positive,   
grow little eggies grow xxx 

sara xxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

helo girls

Sara i really hope the days pick up for u and begin to go quicker,i though that my days flew by wen i got to 10day and then into single figure numbes ,The time has just flew soo fast for me it has been unbelivable i feel like i have slept most of them 18days waiting as i havent really been upto much to say that i kept myself busy Come on pass them days by for sara,honest it will fly by wen u get down to 9days!Well i hope it does.

I have my appt for 11am tomorrow to have injection training to collect my drugs etc and i can say iam VERY VERY excited,feels like i have won the lottery lol ,I will let u all no how i got on yesturday and my first injection will be on saturday WooHoooo!!!

GOODLUCK EVERYYONE
Love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Ahhh Thanks hun ~ well it seems your right as it feels like yesterday i saw your post saying you got your dates now look at you !!   

It really dosent help that i have no patience honest i am terrible 

Good luck for training tomorrow if you get any good tips do pass them on    

Good luck hun xxxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Morning Ladies
I just wanted to let you know im still waiting to know anything about when im starting
DH went and did his bit yesterday but when he rang up to see if they were still the same as April's test or any improvement he was told there would not be anyone there to give him his results till Tuesday... Im a bit confused about that really as our nurse gave us the results last time so why could'nt she again 
As you can see a lot of question marks at the end of my sentences today but im just in the dark about things. Im sure you ladies will all understand though as this waiting for treatment has got to be the worst waiting game ever (apart from the 2ww of course)
Right i must go and make myself look half decent... lol  And get little man bathed as he is obsessed with them. If Mummy and Daddy would let him he would stay in it all day. He already stays in it till he goes to that old wrinkly stage... lol...
Hope everyone is all well
Take care all
Ruth xx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

for everyone.

Sara - Don't feel bad about being so positive, I remember on our first cycle of IVF i didn't really know much about it and it didn't even cross my mind that it might not work, i was just thinking IVF=Pregnancy. Well i did get a BFP but sadly miscarried    what I'm trying to say is the only cycle that i was 100% positive on i did get a BFP. And i must admit that this cycle i feel so positive about that like you I'm having dreams about being pregnant and thinking which one of my step children will have to share a room, and even thought of names.

Ruth - Thats not too long to wait (i know it's easy for me to say) but if your little man keeps you busy over the weekend then you've only really got Monday to get through. I think it's really unfair that they make you wait for results that could make such a huge difference to you,knowing that all they have to do is read the paper infront of them (don't understand why it has to be anyone in particular that tells you)
Sorry I'm not making it easier am i  

Kelly - How did you get on the other day? Good luck for today and for your first injection on Saturday.

Stimms seem to be going well, getting uncomfortable, and my left-hand side is painful now.

Love and luck to all
Kim.x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi kim, 
 that being very positive is a good sign then     

Sorry to hear you feeling uncomforable .... how many more days sweetheart have they told you when e/c is planned ? 

How is anyone ... What's your plan for the weekend ? 

My (.)Y(.) feel like lead weights and have blue veins i just cannot wait to get off this pill, 
Oh Ruth i must thank you for the tip on the lady shaver i got mine yesterder order of amazon as i was a little   anyway it came with shapes and all   and it's 100 times better than a razor thank you so much for that  

listen to me talking about boobs and lady parts      

Sara xxxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

mrs-h-i have read through some of your last posts hunni and wanted to share this with you.as you know i have done many ivf/es cycles and never had i been so positive as i was on the last one where i couldnt be at all neg just up and up even before the tx started i just felt this time would be it for sure.i have been told that it is a very good state of mind to be in and when at et make sure you laugh and stay positive.goodluck hunni.lol.xxx.

kia-were you on the winter wonders for jan/feb as i was on that one hunni or spring miracles maybe for may/june??i know i know your name from somewhere.goodluck anyway hunni.lol.xxxx.

goodluck to everyone else on here i hope all your dreams come true.lol.xxxx.


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Sara - Only 12days now hun, i have to go on the pill before i D/R and it makes my boobs really painful too.
My egg collection is planned for either the 25th or 28th so I've got a week or so to go.

Tweetie - I was on Dec/Jan and March/April this year. Did you egg share last time? maybe it was from this tread or the chat room.

Have you two got a tip on a lady shaver? share! share!  I always get worried that I'm going to get shaving rash and I've heard you don't get it if you use a shaver?

Love and luck
Kim.x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

After a long absence i am back with you

I will update the list over the next few days (prob monday)

Just wanted to pop by and say a quick  and wish u all lots of  to u all whatever stage ur all at

Re shavers i use the venus divine the new one with the vibration only prob is that the blades are quite expensive

My hubby even uses it to shave his bold head leaves it really smooth!!

Well that my tip for today lol

Love to all have a good weekend

Emilyxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

kia-i have e/s everytime hunni so it may well of been here that we chatted or in the chat room infact i have spoke to you in the chat room hunni.i used to go in there alot but not so much now as i am not on here in the evenings anymore since we moved the computer into the bedroom.wishing you all the best hunni.lol.xxx.lisa.


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello all

Kia - Thankyou for that and yes you are right about it not being too long to wait. I was more confused about why the nurse that told us the results last time could'nt tell us this time. But they have there ways for a reason im sure....

Sara - Im so glad the lady shaver has worked for you hun. It certainly beats getting shavers rash down there and at least its neat and tidy.

Hello to all the other ladies i have missed
Ruth xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Girls,

Hope you are all well.

This pill is doing my head in totally now...my right ovary is really hurting and don't know why. It's like a sharp throbbing pain. I'm getting it on my left too but not as bad as the right. I just want to get of this pill but I have to keep taking it until the 3rd september. I do hope that you don't get pain when D/R. I can understand when you're stimming that you can have pain. Then again I'd be due on now so I suppose my body is flummoxed with whats going on.

Emily lovely to have you back sweetie  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh no Vicki i really feel for you as i am the same it's so very hard isnt it, 

I have got stops on my forehead  you know like a teenager urggg why oh why 
I have really bad ovary pain and sometimes a shooting pain in my vagina   sorry if thats 
Also i feel in a bad mood most of the time and could eat lots of junk if i didnt stop myself, 

Roll on when you can stop this stupid horrible pill    

Emily welcome back hun ~    
Sara xxxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

hello girls 

Wel iam back from clinic and i was supposed to be having first my first injection tomorrow but they started me off on downregging today!!!!!!       
It is absultely easy and not a thing to worry about girls honest take my word on it!!!!I sat and watched rachel do my first one and i wcudnt believe how painless it was,having ur bloods taken reallllllllllllly hurts complared to these injections! I got all my medication that i will be needing throughout the whole cycle and there all in the fridge ready Really looking forward to my injection tomorrow   its just great i have decided to do them at 6pm.

Goodluck girls beofre u all no its u will all be jabbing pro`s and very proud of urself

love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Kel 
I'm pleased you started a day early it all add's up 

thinking of you and i'm pleased to hear it's quite painless well we will see   

Love sara xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm still a big wuss when it comes to jabs!!!
















I think the whole of the North East of England will hear my screams


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

i'm such a big baby too Vic so you should be able to hear me


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh my god...I'm like this now 11 days before I start...what the hell am I gonna be like on the day!


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Don't worry sweets you be ok honest as the goal is worth a 1000000000 needles all at the same time keeping that in your mind will give you the strengh and let you be able to do the injections or DH 

 

sara xxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Honest girls i no nothing i say is going to take that fear away from u both,iam not scared of needles but did get a little nervous wen she was loading it up,on the day u both downregging i bet u come back on the boards saying what the hell was i worrying so much for!U carnt even feel the needle going in at all,only thing i felt was the liquid going in and it just tingles.
goodluck girls counting the days down for u both

love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

not listening to any talk about needles going in    
thanks hun i hope your right xxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm ok with needles as long as they're not going into a vein, I'm a wuss when it comes to blood taking.

It's the thought of egg collection thats scaring me now, Last time i was so scared just before that i couldn't confirm my name and address ( i felt so embarrassed when i went back for transfer as it was the same people )    I have egg collection under sedation and i can still feel everything but i just can't move or talk (it's so scary!) if we had the extra money I'd pay the 300 pound for GA.

Love and luck
Kia.x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Kia i know what you mean i so so wish GA was an option at my clinic as i am a total wuss and really really can not stand the idea of being in pain and not being able to say, 
I will get Dh to tell them to up the dose maybe i will have a code of blinking or something to tell him if i can't talk ~ owww how scary !! xxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Sara are ur partners allowed to go into egg collection with u at ur clinic
I no that at cromwell they arent allowed in at egg collectiong but allowed in for transfere?
It was scary today just looking at the stirrups oh dear !!! No pain no gain eh?
love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Those stirrups don't look good at all


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

It was the first thing that come into me head...


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Just sussed the bubble thingy miggie lol 
Will u all top them up for luck for me pretty pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

At my clinc due to them only doing sedations my Dh is allowed in and i'm so so glad as i will need him, 
I know if people have a GA it's a solo affair , 
I'm up early as Dh has work and the cat & dog always want feeding, walking etc when ever one of us gets up little 

Oh no just the word stirrups is not to nice ...argggggggggg 
Sara [br]: 19/08/06, 05:31
Kim (kia) xxx


















Hope you have a lovely day, love the eggsharing girls xxxxxxx

Sara xxxx


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi Girls been on but not been posting, not much happening here apart from TTC as always but not that everyone wants to know about that  After DH's test though feels a bit more positive which is a change.

Kelly great news about you getting started, I know what you mean about looking forward to your injections (although this did wear off for me ) I think it's just you wait for so long for something to happen and d/r is a big apart of having TX so it's all exciting. Good luck sweetie xx

Hi Kia, I'm totally that same r.e EC, I have only ever had sedation and could feel everything, I was so upset they couldn't calm me, I think what made it worse was that I was telling Dr and nurse afterwards about me feeling in all (won't go into details) and the Dr told me I was imagining it all and that I didn't feel anything, well needless to say I left that clinic and won't ever be going there again.
I have to say it nearly put me off forever but this clinic were at now only do EC under GA and it's in the hossie bit next door so I feel 100% better about the whole thing.

Hi Sara, wow you are up early,  god I'm lazy was still in bed then, not that I've only just got up mind you 
Thats nice that DH is allowed in with you for EC, haven't been to a clinic yet where thats allowed, not much help with the pain of it but comforting to know he's with you I would think.
Sorry the pill is making you feel cr*ppy, still the days until you start are disappearing Hun, it Will be here in no time.

Just had another thought, is there any thing else they can give you apart from the pill while waiting to start, I can't take 2 different types of pill and to be honest I haven't been back on it since I was 21 because they both made me so poorly, think I'd be very worried to take any pill again.

Hi Ruth, good luck with the test results for Tuesday, really hope it's great news. Thats so annoying that they would just give you the results when your DH rang, some Clinics can be so over the top with procedures (they make half of them up for their own amazement I think ) They don't seem to realise how improtant these things are to us. I was so pleased when we went to the clinic that they gave them back to us within the hr, if we go to the Dr's is over a week! Good luck Hun x

Hi to everyone Hope you all have lovely weekends planned, were just painting our conservatory (oh the excitement) and DH has is reflexology thismorning (lucky thing) he always comes back totally out of it, so relaxed.


Love CJ x


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello Ladies
Well guess what we got a phone call today off the clinic to tell us we start D/R on Thursday.....  
Now im nervous lol ........ I can't believe it......
Im finally lost for words lol 
Must go phones ringing
Take care all
Ruth xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow thats great news & so so fast i'm so pleased for you Ruth,  

We are quite a few of us starting all round the same time, Me, Kelly, Vicki,  

 sweetheart 
Sara xxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Aaaaaaawww WELL DONE hunnie!!
Its all good stuff Ruth!! I bet ur over the moon i remember that time and u wont be able to sleep well i cudnt!
Wishing u all the best and at least ui have plenty of cycle buddies with u hun!!
love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi kel

How was your injection today did you do it or DH ??

Saraxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

hello sara

I havent done it yet i have decided to do them 6 every night i will be doing it tonight then giving dp a go(i think )
Clinic told me doesnt matter wot time u do them but they do recommend doing them in the evening as wen u go for a scan in the morning if ur doseage needs changed they cud do it the same day as u wudnt have done the injection yet so thats how i decided 
Not long for u now hunnie

love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

I think thats a great idea well done you ! silly me was thinking i would have to get up with Dh at 4am    to have it done before he went to work but lucky for me if we can do them in the evenings that would be better and makes such sense with the scans etc  ~ not long to go then sweet your 1st injection by yourself 

Lovely to see your updated ticker 

Sara xxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Day 2 of Downregging.....
It went really well my first jab unsupervised..
It was scary at first even thouhg it doesnt hurt it was the though of doing it all by myself without anyone there,i was shaking like hell and then just went for it, now i laugh why i went all wobbley fingered,  So i have done and dusted the first one now  they wont be any bother WooooHooooo roll on tomorrow for other one
Thats all for now girls but I`LL BE BACKKKK!!!

love kelly


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello all
Ive calmed now from earlier but still a bit shocked by how quick its come around, I was convinced it would be next month now as i had'nt heard anything from them. Well i was wrong....

Kelly - Glad to see that your injection went smoothly hun. Sorry if this sounds silly but how come your's are injections for DR and mine will be nasal? Is that a different clinic thing?

Sara - Thankyou for the message hun. Looks like i will have a few cycle buddies to get advice from which im really pleased about.

Could someone please tell me how to do a ticker. I have no idea... 

Thankyou 
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

hello hun

Yea its just a clinic thing sum clinic downregg with needles other do the sniffing,How are u feeling about sniffing?I cudnt personally do the sniffing yuk!Glad my clinic do injections
Wishing u all the best hun and hope u get a well deserved bfp at the end
love kelly


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello Kelly

Im not looking forward to the sniffing either but us poor ladies have to do alot of things that we dont really want to do to get what we want   
Good luck to you also hun,at least i wont be to far behind you with the DR so it looks like we are officially cycle buddies..... 
Fingers crossed for BFP'S all round  
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Just a quick one.
Hope everyones well.

Sara - Thank you.x

Love and luck to all
Kim.x


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Aweeze - Wanted to say thankyou hun for the info on how to do the ticker....I now have one HORAY  
Hope everyone is well, we're just off for Sunday dinner at my in-laws....DH Mum makes a wounderful sunday lunch, I look forward to it all week.... 
Take care all
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi All 

Just a quick hello ~ i am so so pleased it looks like we are all moving along so nicely, 

Emily think we are keeping you busy with all these updates to the list ~ poor you,  

Well tomorrow i start counting down in single figures woohoo, .... ,  

Kim hope you had a lovley birthday 
Ruth glad you got your ticker ! 
kelly well done on your 1st injection by yourself 
Cj: ~ Not all clinics give you the pill if you have a regular cycle etc they are happy to let it just happen if you use protection madness i know ~  so it would be worth talking it over with the clinic 
the pill i have been given is not very good for me as i have pcos but have not been too bad, 

Hope everyone else is ok .... catch up soon 
Sara xxxxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello ladies, things really seem to be moving along on here. Theres quite a few that are already cycling or just about to start.

Kia - belated Happy Birthday hun, sorry i missed it i've not been on due to being poorly.

Kellydallard - how are you hunni?

Vicki - those stirrups are not nice especially when they strap your legs in for ec (think they strap them in so that if you jump you dont kick the person collecting the eggs in the face), how are you finding the pill hun?

Endometriosislass - glad you managed to do your jab ok.

Dolphin - good luck with d/r hun.

Mrs h - not long til your baseline hun.

Emily - how are you hun? nice to have you back. 

For all those of you worried about having ec under sedation i asked my clinic to give me enough sedative so that i was actually asleep otherwise i couldn't have done it, it may be worth explaining to them that your really scared and asking if they can do this. 

good luck to all of you undergoing tx or about to start.

Kay


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Mrs H I updated the list a little last night with what changes I could see, I did ask a while ago for people to let me know if their detais needed changed but only a couple let me know  

Just did it so Em didn't have as much to do on her return, I know she's busy with other things just now still 

x x x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Nicky your a star ~   

kay thank you so much for that amazing tip about the sedation when i was 18 i had to have a biopsy (sp) to see if i can cancer cells as they picked somethign up on a smear they did it just normal no sedation or anything just told me to cough i have never quite got over it     so would very much want to be alseep or as knock out as possible, 

In saying that girls my Dh recently has his wisdom teeth removed he had this done under sedation 4 teeth   and he said it felt like when you wake up from a deep deep sleep but your not fully awake just enjoying the moment before you are ........ if that makes sense ( sorry they did take his wisdom away could explain why not too clear    ) anyhow he was in there for about 30-35 minutes when i saw him in recovering he asked if it has been done   and also said it felt like a couple of minutes 

So that helps a little as you know what men are like i did say to him he could of milked it ,.... 
sara xxxx

Sorry forgot to add Kay sorry to hear you have not been feeling too well hope you are better now hun  xxxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Ladies

Just a quick one today.
I had my first stimms scan today and I've got loads of follies on both sides, The nurse that scanned me thinks I'll have about 13eggs. I've got another scan on Wednesday and if all goes well I'll have egg collection on Friday  

hope everyones well and treatment is going to plan.
Love and luck to all.
Kim.x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow well done kai thats wot we all like to hear,keep us updated and i wish u all the best if ec goes ahead for friday wooohoooo!!!!

love kely


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Great news Kim  

Good luck for EC on Friday...hope you get lots of lovely eggies and they all fertilise.

sending follie vibes    

Vicki x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Big huge thanks to Nicky for covering for me in my longer than planned absence and also for updating the list for me. The list u can all find on page 1 of the thread, i have looked thru and its all ok to me but if something isnt right then do let me know and i can amend it 

I also wanted to say kim fantastic news on them follies this is fantastic news and very well deserved    and a belated 

MrsRedcap not too long before u begin down regging

kelly (endolass) gr8 to see that u have started ur tx cycle   

Tweetie and fuzzier hope that u and ur buns are cooking nicely 

kellydallard hope all is going ok for u hunny

Nicky when do u expect ur blood results honey

Well i am off in search of something nice to eat yum yum!!

Love to u all
Emilyxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Day 4 of downregging

Just done my jab and i have just realised,I use 0.5mls of bureslin exactly,But i have just noticed that there is just under 0.1mls of burelin still in the the syringe that wont come out wen iam squirting it in,not just in one syringe but all four that i have done,anyone any suggestions? Do u think i shud start drawning it to just over 0.5mls so that iam getting the full lot,I have tried getting it all in but it just wont come out hmmmmm
There still going great and still look forward to doing them everynight  
Posting this all over the place as i have started to panic 

thanks
love kelly


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

No worries Emily  The girls here have been no bother at all  I'm hoping to hear from the clinic soon to say we have been matched, I handed my blood results from the DR's in on Wednesday so it's just the clinic one's to come back that we are waiting for 

Kelly ~ Is it the little bit thats left in the very nib of the syringe Hun? The bit under the rubber stopper? If so I asked my old clinic about this and she said that little bit wont make any difference at all and that there isn't anything you can do to get that bit out, She said aslong as the rest goes in it wont cause a problem 

Kim ~ Fab news  Hope you have lots and lots of eggs on Friday  

Sarah, Vicki  Hello  Hope your both OK 

Nicky x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Nicky...what are you implying about us hun?   you'd think we'd been norti or something lol    ....no bother indeed!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi you lovely lot.

Sorry I haven't been on much lately,just getting really bored of waiting for af to come so I start stimms.

Kelly-great news that you have started hun,make sure you pull down to past the 0.5 mark then push that little bit extra back into the bottle,take your syringe out,give it a flick to get rid of air bubbles then before you do your jab squirt a teeny bit out,as your pushing the plunger in when your doing your jab you might have to put extra pressure on to get that extra little bit out.If you still have probs I would give your clinic a call. You know when you first get you needle out do you push the plunger in so that centre part is pressed right to the top?? I had that prob at first.Ok sorry I have rambled.

MrsH-How are you hun??

Emily-mmm what did you eat in the end.I cant stop eating at the mo  

Kim-loads of luck hunny  

Big hello to all you other lovlies,promise to catch up this week!!

Kelly (not endolass )





Kay-great to hear from you babe,hows it going??


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Nicky1 - Thankyou for adding me to the list.

Kia - Thats great news hun, good luck for Wednesday's scan.

Hello to everyone else. Hope everyone's treatment is going well.

Take care all
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi All

wow i went shopping with my good friend today to Bluewater spent far too much money, faith shoes, Chanel make up and M&s towels, it was lovely we was naughty and have cake & coffee in starbucks and spud-u-like for dinner, ..........,

I am so tired who ever said shopping wasnt hard work 

Ohhhh no Kelly so sorry that af is playing up hope she shows soon, you know what we will have to do a AF Dance,









































































Ruth hope all is ok....... not long hey !! xx
Kim, wow seems like yesterday you just started stimms thats wonderful news about how many well done you xx
Nicky hope you hear really soon about being match and your blood results 
Kelly (endo) glad the jabs are going ok, wow time is going fast.... i'm in single figures now woohoo
Vicki not long sweetheart how exciting, 
Cj ~ you about hun, ? hope all is ok
Emily glad to have you back  hows the new house ?

Love to you all 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Morning Ladies
Today we're going to go and get DH results that we could'nt get Thursday as there was no-one to tell us them....
AND
I pick up my nasal spray for Thursday.....
Speak later
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Good luck ruth ~ keeping  for Dh results  ~ hope you have stocked up on Mints 
must feel so real now getting your spray and things, 

Sara xxxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Sara - Yes really real now. I am going to get some mints but i also have a lot of chewing gum usually in a 
day as since giving up smoking it helps i think (Gum instead of ciggarette) and keeps my breath fresher  
Will let you know how we get on with results
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

ruth for DH results

oooh only 2 days til down regging, it must seem so real to you now

Kellydallard..... i had a sandwich, then dh burnt his hand on a baking tray well talk about   using a bare hand!

Hope that ur af arrives for u soon honey

kelly (endolass) glad to read that ur stabbing is going ok

Nicky hope u get the blood results back asap so u can get going

Kim  for ur scan tomorrow

sara sounds like a gr8 trip to bluewater  u go girl!

Love to anyone i have missed

Emilyxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Emily ~ how you doing? I bet your loving have internet back in action 

Ruth ~ Good luck for today  

Sara ~ Glad you had a nice day yesterday Hun 

Kelly ~ I hope AF doesn't make ou wait too much longer Hun!!



MrsRedcap said:


> Nicky...what are you implying about us hun?  you'd think we'd been norti or something lol    ....no bother indeed!!


 Noo I said you'd been no bother at all   Actually I've quite keeping an eye out on this board, if it wasn't for that I'd of probably just been going for ICSI without the egg share but you girls made me think yeah maybes I can do it too 

 to everyone else.

Sorry it's just a quick visit but MJ is coming over soon with her 2 neices and we are off to play in rough and tumble   

Love to all
Nicky x x x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello

Forgot to update u all cos i was to into the moving colourful writing lol
Well yesturday day4 of downregging is wen i have had my first lot of side afects:-

Dizziness
Sickly feeling
thumping headache
upset stomach

So thats the start of them must have been getting into my system now,but wen i didnt feel well it was good cos i know wots happening and the drugs are obvouisly working     

Day 5 today see wot 6oclock brings,all good stuff thou!!  

love kelly


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi all

Day four of  down reg today and rang my clinic and am booked for baseline scan tomorrow and they're pretty sure I'll be starting stims tomorrow too which is fab. 

My lovely consultant called on Sat morning to tell me I'll be taking heparin and gestone injections and steriods and baby asprin this cycle to deal with all the immune and implantation probs. I'll be rattling all the time!!

Love to all

Claire xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Claire - best of luck for scan - please let me know how you get on with the gestone injections as I'll be on them next time as well     are the other things your on done by 'big' injection as well

H xx


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi Sara, still about, thanks for thinking of me sweetie, feeling cr*ppy today as we just had our flooring put down, got the cheapest lino I could find (5.99 a metre) but the guys have come thismorning to fit it and said the concrete is too uneven , if they put the lino down on that we might as well stick it in the bin now (his words). So they told us they had to put down a layer of liquid latex , at the additional cost of 80 quid , I could cry I really could. We only had a budget of 80 in total and carpet right did us a good deal (didn't pay for delivery) 
Why is it that every time you think you've saved money something comes along and bites you in the *ss.
We are still a bit short of our ES costs so everything we have we save (which isn't much) just feel a bit like they saw a woman and thought will try our luck 

Also to make things even better my sister told me she's pg..again  on Sunday, I feel so embarrassed even saying this on here but it's number 5!  I don't feel upset for myself (although of course I'm very envious) but more for all my friends on here and how they would give anything for just a slice of what she has, and how she could never understand how hard it is for them .
She's also over 5 mths already so I'm the last to know as always feel very special  Maybe they all think I'll burst into tears or something so I normally get told about pg's through other people.
Better you wished you'd never asked how I was now  Anyway glad I got that off my chest, sorry to off load  

Sounds like you had a great day shopping (and eating  ) I love starbucks coffee 
and faith shoes, got some great boots in there before I had the boys and they are still going strong.
Just over a week until your baseline scan, exciting, hope it goes quickly for you.

Ruth Good luck with DH's results 

Hope everyone's TX is going well or for those waiting to start hope your wait isn't too long 

Love CJ x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oww Cj what a poo time for you, ...... not sure if this will help but me & dh have just re done our kitchen and before there was lino when we brought the house which was covering a muilitude of sins ... when we took it up we had such a up 7 down floor concrete we got some self leveling stuf from b&q or some diy store and it was about 8.99 a bag 3 bags later we have a flat floor takes about a day to dry ( reall easy to do) we layed tiles on the tile afterwards so it had to be dead flat that stuff was amazing,
have they already done the liquid latex ?? never heard of that before what did you have done before the lino ? just wonder if they have advise and done the best thing for you, 

It's always hard when a family member esp a sister says they are pregnant and often really hurtful they hide it for so long and end up being the last to know that can hurt more than just finding out in the 1st place, 

So sorry things seem all up in the air but i know you will find the money ..things always come at once    just got over paying for my car Mot and repairs & tax now Dh car needs tax, mot and a service it's never ending i guess with your boys as well they don't stop growing and with twins it's always double the cost but double the love  

Sara xxxxxx


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Ahh thanks Sara, I've calmed down a bit now, (just had 2 pieces of h/m chocolate cake and watched escape to the country + boys been asleep since 1.30 )
In our first house I used self level stuff myself so I know the stuff you mean so I know it's cheap and easy but the guy bamboozled me with chat and I thought the latex thing was something special which an expert should do.
I did ask him later was it self leveling stuff and he said there was no such thing it's "self smoothing" (tw*t)
So I did say afterwards I could have do that my self for less than 10 quid but all he said was "I did ask you first",  being a "girl" I just heard the "needs special liquid latex" and thought it was beyond me.
Sadly it's done and paid for now  It was a new concrete floor so not sure if that makes a difference.

Know what you mean about cars too, ours has an oil leak..still, and we took it in a couple of weeks ago as it was going funny and it had to go on this computer thing which was 69 pounds and hey presto they found nothing and our only option was to fix things one by one until it was mended and as we were told it would have to be taken to a Vauxhaul garage (70 pounds an hr) we decided I would put up with it as it's not worth it as car isn't worth enough.
It never rains but it pours 
Thankfully our lovely boys are the only things that don't cost (well to make them was pretty expensive ) apart from food and toddler group they don't charge us anything  they are always given clothes, can't remember the last time we bought them anything (god that probably sounds awful) they have loads of toys from birthday and Xmas, so at this young age we can get away with a lot.

Your right though definitely double the love and more, they are the reason we can put up with the rest of the cr*p life throws at us as we have had more than our fair share of luck having them 

Love CJ xxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello all
Just to let you know DH results were higher in results but the motilty had dropped a little. So its still ivf for us at least it has'nt gone back to icsi....
I picked up my nasal spray also so Thursday morning will be my first puff puff..... 
And we got the date for my baseline scan today aswell, The 18th of September   Shocking i know...Finding all this out in one day....But very good to  
Excited now and very happy to be sharing all this with you guys....
Lets have lots of BFP's...
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Cj ~ that was so wonderful what you put about your boys,   Makes it all worth it dosent it hun and it won't be long till they have a wonderful brother/sister or both or two,   

I think that guy ripped you off but hey hoo it's done and i hope you have a lovely floor now it's so lovely when new flooring goes down it makes the room dosent it kind of transforms it, i'm sure it looks lovely and i know it's a pain paying over the top but when we rented we got new lino for the kitchen it cost over £100 Dh laid it and did a terrible job as we was trying to save money and ended up cutting it in half nearly it was so bad and looked awlful never again !! 

Ruth Wonderful news that hubbys   is ok still for IVF    Wont be long now tho i think yo ushould sniff sniff not puff puff   just joking sweetheart, 

Sara xxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Sara -     Sniff Sniff Thats what i meant....


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

new home this way ladies

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,65840.0.html

Lots of love luck and 

Emilyxx


----------

